# Good Morning, Day, Afternoon, Evening, Night and Happy Whatevers #5



## Ruthanne

This thread is a continuation of the previous thread #4 and I hope you'll join in in greeting everyone and gabbing all you want, too.  I've asked Matrix to close the old one.  Thank you very much to all of you who have contributed in the past threads and this new one, too!We have so many things to post about and greetings, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

Ken N Tx said:


>


Ha ha, I'm trying!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 216035


I hope your day is blessed Pam, you deserve that every day.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, Sweet dreams.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> I hope your day is blessed Pam, you deserve that every day.


​


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep was good to all. Enjoying the longer days.....birds singing......ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Good night to all..


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Going to try doing that nothing thing......at nite......letting the MOON, STARS, my ANGEL.....do all the work for me......i will close my eyes and ENJOY.........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Alligatorob

Ruthanne said:


> Good Morning, Day, Afternoon, Evening, Night and Happy Whatevers #5​



Always liked your thread name, did you get it from the Truman Show?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night and sweet dreams




_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

A very good morning to all of you:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The sun is up, birds singing, the day will be good.....hope yours will be too. ENJOY.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

*Do you want me to read you a bedtime story.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL FORUM.*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

good night


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well_


----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! Have a great day! *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning..


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Sleep was good....now it's gone....Mother Nature's not happy....ground is white........sigh . Anyway.....ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

Bluebonnets near Ennis, Texas - Good Morning Folks!


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Forum Friends!


----------



## Tish

GAlady said:


> View attachment 216305


If it makes you feel any better, it's Friday here.


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

*A lot of sweet dreams going on here.......GOOD NITE FORUM.......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> View attachment 216410 *A lot of sweet dreams going on here.......GOOD NITE FORUM.......SLEEP WELL.*


That's a cuteness overload¡


----------



## Lewkat

Tish said:


> If it makes you feel any better, it's Friday here.


It will be here too in about 2.5 hours.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone. sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you..


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another sleep gone, some mornings it's hard to say goodbye to sleep....but it always returns. ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a wonderful day! 

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY the sweetness of the nite.......SLEEP WELL.......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to everyone.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Having first morning coffee in almost daylight with the birds singing.....totally AWESOME. ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend.


----------



## Liberty

A really good spring Saturday morning to everyone...have a great day,guys!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Never ending stairway to the MOON, STARS, our DREAMS, our ANGELS......ENJOY your climb to MAGIC.......SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sleep well  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning folks:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Waking up to a new day and a new week. Take time for yourself.....enjoy yourself.....and do HAPPY. Have a GREAT day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty

Good night forum friends, have a great night's sleep.


----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your PERFECT JOURNEY to your PEACEFUL NITE of SLEEP.......SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Good night and sweet dreams


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MONDAY EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well for all, was good here. New week.....news things to enjoy. Have a GREAT day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

Its a Spring Monday...lets all blossom!


----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone.


----------



## Tish

*Good Morning everyone,wishing you a wonderful day.*


----------



## MickaC

SAFE JOURNEY to your DREAMS. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

My snoring just woke me up;  I had no idea I snored.   Hubby has told me that I snore at times; not often.  Well, if bears snore, I may have sounded like one ~ that is how strong and loud it was.  

My throat is sore too.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning! It is


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep went well for all. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! *

**


----------



## Pappy

Time to call it a day. Good night.


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Time for the NITES JOURNEY......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat

GAlady said:


> View attachment 217033


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good morning. Have a happy day!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Mother Nature never lies......she's brought  snow, snow and more snow. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## Pink Biz

_*Good Morning!  ☘ 

*_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

There are nites that even the MOON and STARS are tired. SLEEP WELL FORUM......HAPPY SLEEP.


----------



## Tish

*Good morning everyone have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning .


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Thought when i woke up this morning, the nightmare would be over......was WRONG......sigh......Hope your sleep went well. ENJOY your spring day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## Pink Biz

G*ood Morning to you all! 

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Let the STARS, the MOON, and your ANGEL make your journey of sleep PEACEFUL......Get comfy in the soft bed of fluffy clouds.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

Good night all. Our favorite place to eat out. Squid Lips in Melbourne, FL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## Liberty

Pappy said:


> Good night all. Our favorite place to eat out. Squid Lips in Melbourne, FL.
> 
> View attachment 217380


Didn't realize you lived that far north...have friends in Melbourne that lived on our country road for many years!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx

Good night, everyone.   Sweet dreams when you get there.


----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Capt Lightning

Easter is a very low key event here.  Most large stores will be open all weekend as usual and I'm not aware of any special events.  

*Today..................*


----------



## Tish

*Time to catch some ZzzzZZ, Sleep well everyone.  *


----------



## Pappy

Liberty said:


> Didn't realize you lived that far north...have friends in Melbourne that lived on our country road for many years!


If you go down the street leading to our park, one side of street is Melbourne and our side is Palm Bay. All bunched in together.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Not only today, to be grateful, for the sacrifice made for us......but EVERYDAY. ENJOY your day with all that gives you comfort.


----------



## Liberty

Pappy said:


> If you go down the street leading to our park, one side of street is Melbourne and our side is Palm Bay. All bunched in together.


Do you know where Bok Towers is?  We used to meet our friends there when we went to Ft. Myers Beach.  Fascinating place and the view was spectacular up on the "Florida Mountain".  Who knew there was a mountain in Florida!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

I wish you all a good night.


----------



## MickaC

* SLEEP is a WONDERFUL THING.......GOOD NITE......Do your WONDERFUL.......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## Liberty

Pink moon this weekend.  April Spring full moon!


----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## Trila




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night





_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Capt Lightning

*Let the good times roll.*


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning good people:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another week leaving us. Another nite of refuelling......Take your day and ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty

A great Saturday morning going out to you all!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good morning everyone.*


----------



## MickaC

*There's some of that serious DREAMING going on.......GOOD NITE FORUM......Never give up DREAMING.......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Pappy

Going to put up the iPad for the day. Good night everyone.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Betty Boop

A bit under the weather so I am turning in and saying good night early.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz

*good nite all...

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good Morning, enjoy your day!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop




----------



## MickaC

GOOD EASTER SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope the Joy and HAPPINESS, and MEANING of this EASTER touches all. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

*Hope you have a beautiful Easter Sunday!*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

_*Good Morning and I hope you have a lovely day!*_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 217813


Gathering easter eggs for you


----------



## PamfromTx

T


Mizmo said:


> Gathering easter eggs for you
> View attachment 217817


Thank you for making my day so special.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

*Has been a long day for the EASTER BUNNIES. Hopping along to bed...........GOOD NITE........SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Pappy

Calling it a day. Pappy says goodnight.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning, enjoy your day!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum…


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis

Jack Frost "Good Morning! I will be sticking around for awhile".


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY EASTER MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep was warm and cozy.....yes....warm and cozy on April 17, woke to -14. I see bunny tracks on my driveway this morning, and he didn't get stuck.....REALLY.....THERE ARE TRACKS.....NO FOOLING. . ENJOY your day and the start of a new week.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> View attachment 217911 HAPPY EASTER MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep was warm and cozy.....yes....warm and cozy on April 17, woke to -14. I see bunny tracks on my driveway this morning, and he didn't get stuck.....REALLY.....THERE ARE TRACKS.....NO FOOLING. . ENJOY your day and the start of a new week.


Minus -14... Micka.... tell the truth are you a masochist ?.. seriously mi chica... can't you move ?


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish

Paco Dennis said:


> Jack Frost "Good Morning! I will be sticking around for awhile".


Kindly tell Mr. Frost he is expected here in Australia and to get a move on.


----------



## Tish

*Good morning everyone have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Pappy

I know it’s early, but I’ll say my good nights now.


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MrPants

Good Night everyone.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. A beautiful day to all of you:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. A convertible on a beach is my kind of morning......but.....in reality......April 19, it is -10. Hope everyone's Easter went well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

*Good morning everyone!*


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning. I was making coffee this morning and looked out our back door. It said "Good Morning" in a special way. Our goat "Ghost" is there in his pen, and the grass we planted came up good. We will seed again today because it rains tonight.

A Special Good Morning to you. 



I didn't notice but "Shadow" is out too...on the right.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Going to call it a day. Good night.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night_

_



_​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight everyone, sweet dreams  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning senior forum:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY WEDNESDAY ALL. Hope sleep was good to everyone. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

*Happy Wednesday!*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good morning every one, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## JonSR77

Well, good folks, another day done for me.  Thanks for letting hang around on this board.  You are helping me get through the day.  Dental surgery tomorrow.  Not looking forward to it.  Not dangerous or anything or even that painful...just annoying.

So, anyway, thanks for helping me keep my mind off of that...


----------



## Pappy

JonSR77 said:


> Well, good folks, another day done for me.  Thanks for letting hang around on this board.  You are helping me get through the day.  Dental surgery tomorrow.  Not looking forward to it.  Not dangerous or anything or even that painful...just annoying.
> 
> So, anyway, thanks for helping me keep my mind off of that...


Good luck Jon. I’ll be looking at that soon.. Need most teeth out..


----------



## Pappy

That’s it for me folks. Good night.


----------



## MickaC

DREAMS are for EVERYONE, and are EVERYWHERE......Pick your place and DREAM..........SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Peaceful night




_


----------



## SeaBreeze

JonSR77 said:


> Well, good folks, another day done for me.  Thanks for letting hang around on this board.  You are helping me get through the day.  Dental surgery tomorrow.  Not looking forward to it.  Not dangerous or anything or even that painful...just annoying.
> 
> So, anyway, thanks for helping me keep my mind off of that...


Good luck Jon, hope it goes as smooth as possible.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

JonSR77 said:


> Well, good folks, another day done for me.  Thanks for letting hang around on this board.  You are helping me get through the day.  Dental surgery tomorrow.  Not looking forward to it.  Not dangerous or anything or even that painful...just annoying.
> 
> So, anyway, thanks for helping me keep my mind off of that...


Good luck and wishing you a swift recovery.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning good people:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE, or some would say, FRIDAY EVE. Whichever, it's a new day. Hope all had a good nite, and continues to be a good day. ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

You don't feel the touch with your fingertips.......but......feel with your HEART. Enjoy your journey to your NITES' DESTINY........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Liberty

Have a restful night and may your lovely dreams tease you into submission.


----------



## Pappy

Good night folks:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night




_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. *


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty

A beautiful Spring Friday morning going out to you all.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another productive sleep is done. Heading towards the end this week, tie things up, starting ENJOYING your weekend. Have a good day.


----------



## RadishRose

Good afternoon friends......





I'm on a semi break until I get caught up with some stuff. 
See you all later.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon/evening y'all!  I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Enjoy the softness of the clouds, the smile of the moon, the magic of the stars, and welcome your ANGEL to join you in your journey to your nites DREAMS..........SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good night my forum friends:


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Wishing everyone a pleasant evening





_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Ken N Tx

Good morning!!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another well spent sleep.....how about yours. This week coming to an end. Let go of the week and ENJOY your day, and your weekend. Do your Saturday thing.


----------



## Liberty

Happy Saturday to everyone.  Time to relax and enjoy!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! 

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM........SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

Good night, have a nice evening and a restful night's sleep.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good night everybody:


----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty

Pappy said:


> View attachment 218631


My brother used to play that song at warp sound and drive us nuts when he was a teenager...lol.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE. Yes......it's a snowy April 24th morning. Sleep was nice and cozy. ENJOY your Sunday. Do HAPPY things.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good morning everyone, have a beautiful day.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

Have a wonderful evening and a great night's shut eye!


----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## MickaC

You'll never run out of STARS to catch......GOOD NITE......SLEEPWELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Wishing all a peaceful night




_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

_*Sweet dreams everyone.   *_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Florida, where the gators are everywhere:


----------



## Liberty

Good morning...enjoy your Monday!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. To get out of bed.....or not getting out of bed......THAT IS THE QUESTION on APRIL 25......-8 , but the sun is out for now. Do i want the weekend back......NOT A CHANCE !!!!!!! Hope sleep went well for all. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo

GOOD MORNIN AND A GENTLE REMINDER........


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning Forum!   

*


----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Take the STARS, the MOON, your ANGEL on your MAGICAL JOURNEY to your DREAMS.........SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Pappy wishes you all a good night;


----------



## Liberty

Good night, pleasant dreams...see you in the morning!


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night, sleep well





_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

* Time to catch some ZZZzzzzzZzzz .  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning good people:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. Mondays' gone,Tuesdays' here.....another day waiting for the real spring.....it's out there someway. ENJOY your day all.


----------



## Liberty

Good morning all... we had a great much needed rain last night.  Put the outdoor cats in the garage so they were nice and dry.  Enjoy your day...coffee's perking!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! *


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Don’t think I’ll be back on tonight so I will say my good nights now.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

The nite sky is our canvas.......paint your DREAMS, with the help of the STARS, the MOON, and your ANGEL. The painting will yours only, never stop painting. GOOD NITE FORUM.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone. *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Guess who showed up for work ......no fear......they won't stay long.....they believe in a short work day. Another sleep done, another day at the door. Open the door and ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty

Good morning, folks- hope you have a super good day!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a great day! 🏵

*


----------



## Ruthanne

A wonderful evening to all~


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## Pappy

Time to say good night..


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

As the world turns out the lights......gather your DREAMS for the nites' journey......the STARS will lite your way......the moon will give you warmth.....your ANGEL will be with you......PEACEFUL TRAVELS.......SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/1083608360314191981/


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all members:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## JonSR77

I don't remember if I posted this before, but this video clip always says, "Good Morning" to me...


"Good Morning" - Singin' in the Rain (1952)


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD THURSDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another well spent sleep.....now it's over, a new day arrived. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

Good Morning all!


----------



## JonSR77

Liberty said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> View attachment 219061



Is that a painting?  If it is, who did that?  You?  That is amazing!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish

*Good Morning everyone have a great day.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

To explain this photo. This was taken of my hometown, Norwich, NY. That is not me but I played at this stone quarry when I lived just over the hill from there. Good night everyone.


----------



## MickaC

My plan.....chilling with the moon, stars, arms of my ANGEL......not to feel chilled......but......to feel the warmth of the nite.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Liberty

JonSR77 said:


> Is that a painting?  If it is, who did that?  You?  That is amazing!


Yes its a painting... and I have a very talented 13 yr old grand daughter - her latest win is this fox "stepping in snow" at a local county fair.  She became fascinated when I told her why it was easy to  track a fox as their one back foot always stepped into the one front foot's track - leaving only 2 feet tracks instead of four like other animals.


----------



## Liberty

GoneFishin said:


>


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Evening All. No matter what mood your in.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## JonSR77

Liberty said:


> Yes its a painting... and I have a very talented 13 yr old grand daughter - her latest win is this fox "stepping in snow" at a local county fair.  She became fascinated when I told her why it was easy to  track a fox as their one back foot always stepped into the one front foot's track - leaving only 2 feet tracks instead of four like other animals.
> 
> View attachment 219136



Finnegan Fox...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## JonSR77

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 219156


I'm a fan of Snoopy....


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. 6:00 AM and Pappy wishes you all a great day.


----------



## Mizmo

BEEN AWHILE....


----------



## Liberty

JonSR77 said:


> Finnegan Fox...


OMG, now she will want to have one as a pet when I show this video to her.  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Liberty

Good morning on this beautiful spring Friday...have a great one today!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep treated all well. New day at the door.....open the door and see what the day has for you. ENJOY your Friday.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## JonSR77

Liberty said:


> OMG, now she will want to have one as a pet when I show this video to her.  Thanks so much for sharing!



we are in cohoots.  I was paid to post that.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! Have a lovely day!*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Enjoying the stars at the last of your day is truly an invitation to MAGICAL DREAMS.......hold the magic close to you to keep the warmth.......SLEEP WELL.......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Liberty

JonSR77 said:


> we are in cohoots.  I was paid to post that.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone. *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. I hope your day didn’t start like this.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. Yet, another week ending, time to unwind, and let yourself ENJOY the weekend. Do HAPPY time. Have a great day.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Liberty

Good day to all!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish

*Good morning, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

SLEEP WELL.......DREAM WELL, ALL in FORUM LAND.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*I'm done for the day, the effects of yesterday's flu vaccine have kicked in.
Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MAY 1st MORNING EVERYONE. Have to wait and see if Mother Nature is happier this month......sure hope so. May gives us so much to be happy......new growth.....new birds.....happy sun. ENJOY your sunday and the last of the weekend.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Happy Sunday May Morning!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning all. A special Happy Birthday to all you TAUREANS!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! 

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. WEEKEND passed on through.....new week stopping in. Hope your nites' journey went well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656

*Good Day. Happy May 2nd.  Here are some words for the day:   In a world where you can be anything, be kind. 

*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Good morning everyone, have a beautiful day.*


----------



## MickaC

*Are you looking at me.....if you are.....i'm trying to sleep.......GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Bed time, 10pm, is slowly creeping up, so good night everyone:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx

Good night .   See you tomorrow, God willing.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good Tuesday morning:


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another well slept nite, hope yours was too. Worms are for early bird Robins, i'd much rather have donuts. Hope your day goes well with lots of TASTY DOUGHNUTS.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx

Good night .


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good Wednesday morning everyone:


----------



## GoneFishin

May the 4th be with you.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## JonSR77

Good Morning Everyone!

Wishing everyone a wonderful day!






We saw Richie Havens with Janis Ian and Roger McGuinn about 15 years ago.  I had not really known how amazing Janis Ian was...and they were all great...


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep went well, did yours. Sent the Wednesday camel home......doesn't do anything when he gets here anyway. Having my first morning coffee in the daylight outside, listening to all the happy birds. ENJOY your day.


----------



## JonSR77

MickaC said:


> View attachment 219784 HAPPY WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep went well, did yours. Sent the Wednesday camel home......doesn't do anything when he gets here anyway. Having my first morning coffee in the daylight outside, listening to all the happy birds. ENJOY your day.



that is a nice one.  There is a children's zoo near here.  My wife and I sometimes go there, to just have a nice walk.  They have a bird enclosure...where you can go in and be surrounded by hundreds of birds.  They give you a popsicle stick coated with the seeds.  If you hold it up, the birds will eat it right next to your hand.


----------



## MickaC

JonSR77 said:


> that is a nice one.  There is a children's zoo near here.  My wife and I sometimes go there, to just have a nice walk.  They have a bird enclosure...where you can go in and be surrounded by hundreds of birds.  They give you a popsicle stick coated with the seeds.  If you hold it up, the birds will eat it right next to your hand.


AWESOME......wish i could go there.


----------



## JonSR77

MickaC said:


> AWESOME......wish i could go there.



It was this little children's zoo, started in 1965. Back in the 90s they got a HUGE influx of funding. More recently, they added lions and giraffes and large enclosures for both. I asked a docent. They said it was from a $10 million donation! There are a few extremely wealthy communities in the area. I am guessing it is some rich guy who went there when he was a little kid.

They have cougars, leopards, snow leopards, buffalo, wolves, bears...and a few little kids who refuse to ever listen to Mommy...


----------



## Liberty

Good morning to everyone...y'all have a good one now, ya hear?!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady

Liberty said:


> Good morning to everyone...y'all have a good one now, ya hear?!
> 
> View attachment 219787


Today is “Bird Day”.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Three Australian friends enjoying their beer and the sunset…Good night all:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

*Major bedtime cuteness.......GOOD NITE FORUM.......SLEEP WELL......ENJOY your bedtime cuteness.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Time to catch some ZzzzZZzzz.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE, or Friday Eve, or just plain old Thursday. Hope dream land went well for all. Going to be another beautiful spring day. ENJOY yours.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Y'all living in the past, you know that right?

*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

*Going to go visit my dreams now......NITE NITE.......SLEEP WELL all DREAMERS.*


----------



## Pappy

Well, another day, another dollar. Good night folks:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## CinnamonSugar

good night folks!


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good Friday morning everyone:


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## RadishRose

good morning


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning, just wanted to let you know


----------



## MickaC

*Good morning world, good morning sun.......*GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Woke up to another beautiful day. Do your HAPPY Friday thing. ENJOY your day.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


> good morning


Keep it warm, I’ll be right over @RadishRose !!


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> good morning


Yum!


----------



## Liberty

Good Friday Morning...


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

*Tummy rub before nite nite please......maybe a cookie too......GOOD NITE FORUM.......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Signing off for the day. Good night:


----------



## Tish

*Have a blessed day.*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy

Good morning fellow members:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEEKEND EVERYONE. This week is ending.....start the weekend with HAPPY. ENJOY your Saturday.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady

Just got my Mother’s Day flowers.


----------



## Pappy

Winding down for another day so I’ll say my good nights now:


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

*Shhhhhhhhhh......busy with DREAMS......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night all




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY


----------



## MickaC

*GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE......and a very SPECIAL GOOD MORNING to all the you MUMS. No matter who you're Mother to.......you're all VERY SPECIAL......the WORLD can't turn without you. ENJOY your day*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!   

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Time for me to catch some ZZZzzzZzz.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GoneFishin

*Good Morning!
*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!   

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Sweet imaginative dreams tonight!


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well





_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. From my walk this morning. 63 degrees and a beautiful sunrise over the ocean today.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Hope all are well, and ready for a new day. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

Have a beautiful day, friends!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Afternoon! 

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## MickaC

The moon will hold you up......the clouds will be your support......the stars will light your way.......and your ANGEL will be by your side for your nites journey.......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish

*Time for me to catch some ZZzzzZzz...  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy:


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo

one of those nights.....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Guess who showed up for work today.....no fear.....he's not doing much, so he won't stay long. Hope the nite treated all well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## MickaC

Nites are never lonely......for we have dedicated company from the MOON, STARS, our ANGELS, and all the unconditional LOVE that we have always........SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne

Just dropping in to say hello and I care about you all.  I need lots of peace in my life and have been experiencing it thankfully.  Take care everyone,


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Just dropping in to say hello and I care about you all.  I need lots of peace in my life and have been experiencing it thankfully.  Take care everyone,
> 
> View attachment 220814


I've been thinking about you, @Ruthanne .   Sending prayers your way.   I miss you.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I've been thinking about you, @Ruthanne .   Sending prayers your way.   I miss you.


I have been thinking about you and missing you too Pam.  I hope you have a wonderful evening


----------



## Liberty

Enjoy your nighttime adventures.


----------



## PamfromTx

Good night, everyone.  Have a wonderful day/night/etc.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

*Have a great Thursday, folks!*


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE,or FRIDAY EVE, or just plain old THURSDAY. Sleep went well, hope yours did as well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

* Good Morning! 

*


----------



## RadishRose

*Good morning!*​


----------



## RubyK




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good night forum:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning! Have a nice day!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE.......and is the 13th. Is a good day to get a black cat.....step on cracks......walk under a ladder......or......ignore it all and ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

*Have a good Friday the 13th!*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RubyK

Have a great Friday!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

*A lot of DREAM SHARING happening here......Keep DREAMING.......Keep SHARING........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo

Pleasant dreams everyone......


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep peacefully




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

Been a while.....have a good day


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep was warm and dry......the only dry place is in the house. Ending another week. ENJOY your Saturday and the start of the weekend.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

Another day coming to a close, to let our NITES JOURNEY begin. PEACEFUL NITE TRAVELS to ALL.....SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone:


----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 221187


This is the CUTEST EVER


----------



## MickaC

GOOD BEAUTIFUL SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The SUN is OUT.....thought it was forever gone.....Motivation today includes taking in the sun. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

*If we have no DREAMS......we have no TOMORROW......DREAM WELL......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

Full lunar eclipse tonight during the Flower Full Moon:
https://www.space.com/super-flower-blood-moon-eclipse-tonight


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams Everyone.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning good people:


----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning! Have A Nice Day!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another weekend vanished, a new week starting. Wonder what's in store for us this week. Guess we'll have to open the door and find out. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

*Here comes those DREAMS again........GOOD NITE FORUM......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Pappy

Time to call it a day:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

Good night all...have a good read maybe, before bedtime.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo

Again...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my forum friends:


----------



## GoneFishin

Good morning. Have a nice day!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Nite dreams are done......now will move on to day dreams. Hope all slept well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

*Good day, folks.  Thinking of olive trees this morning, so sharing this one with you!*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

_Good Afternoon!

_


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Another day on its' way to being done..... GOOD NITE EVERYONE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MrPants

Good night from Guatemala!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Camel was a no show today.......i'm sure it must be really hard to show up for 1 work day a week.....sooooooo stressful. Hope all have a good day.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning All


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Almost forgot to wish you all a good morning:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! 

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

A good night to all:


----------



## MickaC

Wishing all a restful journey tonite. SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Ken N Tx

Good morning.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning. Have A Nice Day!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Long weekend will be slipping in.....do what you need to, so you can start enjoying a happy long. Have a GREAT day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY the PEACE the NITE has for you. SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Time for me to catch some ZZZzzzzZZ.   *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning. Have A Nice Day!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning my forum friends:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE.......well......it must be good somewhere......but......NOT here.
Rained through the nite, turned to snow about an hour ago, on this May 20th.....0 and still snowing. Hope you all can turn off the week starting to end, and ENJOY your day, and the start of the MEMORIAL Weekend.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! 

*


----------



## Tish

*Good Morning, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Watching it snow today, May 20, played me right out......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Buckeye

Happy Friday evening.  We've had a day of good rain here in Central Florida.  My lawn sure needed it.  Praise be!  Should be back to normal temps tomorrow - mid to high 80s in the afternoon.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to good people:


----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning! Have A Nice Day!


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> View attachment 221837 GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE.......well......it must be good somewhere......but......NOT here.
> Rained through the nite, turned to snow about an hour ago, on this May 20th.....0 and still snowing. Hope you all can turn off the week starting to end, and ENJOY your day, and the start of the MEMORIAL Weekend.


Have you ever thought about moving south?  LOL!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> Have you ever thought about moving south?  LOL!


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY EVERYONE. Hope all had a good nite. Now we'll make a good day.......do all your happy things. It's good for you....ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night my forum friends:


----------



## MickaC

*Do not disturb......busy dreaming......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo

that's two in a week...enuff already !


----------



## Liberty




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night everyone





_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## oldpop

Tish said:


> *Sweet dreams everyone.  *
> View attachment 222039


Nighty Night.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning. Have A Nice Day!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning my forum friends:


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Went to sleep ending a week, woke up starting a new week. Have an easy and fun day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

A beautiful Sunday morning going out to all...we got some much needed rain!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Been a long but good day. Good night:


----------



## MickaC

*Happy Dreams and Cuddling make for a HAPPY nite.......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day.  *


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you:


----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning. Have A Nice Day!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 222175


TOO CUTE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It's still the weekend for us Canadians. Hope sleep went well for all. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Good Monday morning to everyone!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Going to call it a day. Good night everyone;.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Have a beautiful day.*


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Liberty

Good evening, good night, dream well!


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning. Have A Nice Day!


----------



## Pappy

Another Tuesday and I wish you all a good morning:


----------



## Sassycakes

I just checked my email and my cousin sent me a video from youtube that my other cousin did many years ago of herself doing a commercial for her Husbands transmission place.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Finished a long weekend.....starting a short work week. Sun is out, should be a good day. ENJOY yours.


----------



## Liberty

Have a super good day, folks!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY your NITES' TRAVEL.......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Mizmo

Been a busy day....


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning. Have A Nice Day!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning my forum friends:


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Mizmo

Been a while...


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Camel called in......doesn't feel like working today. Hope the day treats all well. ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty

Have a really fine day today!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!  

*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Listen to the music of the nite.....enjoy the light from the stars......feel comfort of the moon......your nites' journey will never be lonely when your best is beside you.......SLEEP WELL......DREAM WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Good Evening all!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Pappy

Up early today. Back is driving me up a wall. So, good morning and have a great day.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning. Have A Nice Day!


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Up early today. Back is driving me up a wall. So, good morning and have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 222496


So sorry about your back......hope it goes back down the wall soon. TAKE CARE.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Just plain old Thursday waiting to be Friday. ENJOY your day all.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Up early today. Back is driving me up a wall. So, good morning and have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 222496


Oh I feel for you Pappy... what do you do to ease the pain ?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> Oh I feel for you Pappy... what do you do to ease the pain ?


Not much helps Holly. I wear a back belt and my walks seem to help. Tylenol, my Tens Unit and a cooling gel are give me some relief. Can’t take aspirin because of blood thinners. Kinda stuck with it.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Not much helps Holly. I wear a back belt and my walks seem to help. Tylenol, my Tens Unit and a cooling gel are give me some relief. Can’t take aspirin because of blood thinners. Kinda stuck with it.


Well if it makes you feel better to know you have some company Pappy, then I'm here with lower back problems too, and of course @Murrmurr , who suffers dreadfully...

I've had several cortisone shots in my lower back.. but now they won't do any more so like you I'm stuck with it.

I take muscle relaxant pills at night to stop my back seizing during the night, not a lot worse than waking up and finding your legs won't take your weight as you get out of bed  due to the pain and you're slumped to the floor in agony ..  Like you I find if I can walk.. it helps a lot... altho' of late I've found that I can't walk as far as I once did without my back hurting, so although I'm a fast walker.. I get to a point where I have to get in the car.. or just know my limits for walking in the woods near this house.. etc. before turning back..

Don't even think about taking aspirin for the pain.. not that you can as you've said,.. but do take Ibuprofen as you already do because it's an anti-inflammatory  and  2 paracetamol at the same time when the pain is bad, , not many people know you can take both of these pills together but check with your Doctor of course for your own safety,.., .. When my pain is bad I heat a microwave wheat bag, and place it behind me on my lower back while sitting in my office chair which keeps me from slouching.. and  sometimes I have to reheat it 2 or 3 times before it relaxes the tensed muscles but that also helps too


----------



## MickaC

Settle down for the nite and ENJOY your BEST DREAMS......SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

_*Sweet dreams everyone.  *_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning. Have A Nice Day!


----------



## Pappy

Hoo, hoo, oh you. Wishing you a hooting good morning:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Good morning, all!


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE. Another nites"sleep passes, a new day is at the door. Open the door and ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend.


----------



## MickaC

ENJOY the LOVE and SONGS of the NITE......SLEEP WELL EVERYONE.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Night All....Sleep Well


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Wishing all a pleasant night




_


----------



## Mizmo

NIGHT Y'All


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Time to catch some ZZZzzzzZZz*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning. Have A Nice Day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis

(peace)


----------



## Liberty

*Good Saturday to everyone!

*


----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The curtain opened after our nites' travels, now being closed on the week. Relax, gear down and ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY NITE TRAVELS......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night my good friends:


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MrPants

Good night to the ocean, sky and sun. Another day is fading to night.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning friends


----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning. Have A Nice Day!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum members:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The door is open to a new week. Do those happy things that makes you....you....ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Night Senior Forum


----------



## MickaC

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 222967


Too adorable for words.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Hope the day treated everyone well......GOOD NITE.....SLEEP PEACEFULLY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.    *


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning, enjoy your coffee and please, take a moment to remember the fallen.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat

Good morning everyone.  It is Memorial Day in America.  I just lowered our flag to half staff until noon..


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning. Have A Nice Day!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING TO ALL.
*Never will we forget......We will remember forever.*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Happy Memorial Day--the sacrifice of brave makes our freedom to celebrate possible!  Thank you to those who served and gave all


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Blessings come to us day and nite. Make room for your BLESSINGS of the NITE.........SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning. Have A Nice Day!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to you all:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. A new day arrives right on time like always.
Play in the grass, smell the beautiful flowers. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning.  Time for a walk in the mountains.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

*Sleep is GOOD......Enjoy yours......GOOD NITE......SLEEP WELL ALL.*


----------



## Pappy

Have a great evening everyone:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GoneFishin

Good morning. Have a nice day!


----------



## Pappy

A new day, a good morning:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Went to bed in May, and woke up in June. Hope June treats all with positive happenings. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! 

*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RadishRose

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 223403


Good to see you Mike!


----------



## Pink Biz

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 223403


Welcome back @mike4lorie !


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night my friends:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

*Everyone has their own way of sleeping.....this one definitely has his sleep mastered........GOOD NITE.......SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pinky

Pleasant dreams, everyone!


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GoneFishin

Good morning. Have a nice day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone. Looking east over our pool and rec area.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Nite is done.....day is here.....do your happy things. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Calling it a day. Good night:


----------



## MickaC

Cherish your dreams in your heart, mind and soul. Nites are ours for DREAMING.......PEACEFUL NITE......SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day.*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good evening from GA, USA.  Hope you can find a quiet spot to relax after a busy day...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 223588
> 
> Good evening from GA, USA.  Hope you can find a quiet spot to relax after a busy day...


Nice!


----------



## Liberty

Good night, all.  Have a wonderful night's shut eye...see you in the morning!


----------



## Mizmo

* Pleasant Dreams*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning!

Have A Nice Day!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Enjoy my beautiful sunrise this morning:


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE. Calendar says Friday....finish up your week to clear your way to ENJOYING the weekend. Have a GREAT day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

*I DO NOT SNORE !!!!!!  SO THERE !!!!!!......Happy snoring.....GOOD NITE.....SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 223706


I'll be on Lew's chair in a minute, as soon as she starts snoring.


Lewkat said:


> View attachment 223706


Eh up! Lew is gonna chuck me off her bed now, so I'll be on her chair in a minute, just as soon as she starts snoring.


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 223707 "Ooooooooooh yeh, Micka's gravy, I wish she'd put it in a bigger bowl, Oooooooooh yeh."


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Time for me to catch some ZZzzzZZzz...  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GoneFishin

Good morning. Have a nice day!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning from rainy Florida.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

I’m signing off for today. Good night everyone:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

A very good night to you all...sleep well, dream well!


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. *


----------



## GoneFishin

Good morning. Have a nice day!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning fellow forum friends:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good morning forum friends!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Good morning every one, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Pappy

Tonight’s fantastic photo comes from Norway. Good evening to all:


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Night


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## oldpop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy:


----------



## GoneFishin

Good morning. Have a nice day!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 224076


Does anyone care?


----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish

_*For all of you living in the past. Have a wonderful day!*_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Going to sign off early tonight. Good night:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening everyone and a good night to you.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GoneFishin

Good morning. Have a nice day.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning my forum friends:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Pappy said:


> Good morning my forum friends:
> 
> View attachment 224201


Pappy that looks like our neighbor's herd, right up at the end of the road...lol.


----------



## Liberty

*Good day, all!

*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Good Morning Have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GoneFishin

Good morning. Have a nice day!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Another day, another dollar. Good morning to all:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Liberty

A good Wednesday to everyone...enjoy your day today.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning friends


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.   *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Blessed

That was a great good morning.  Crazy as it is I am getting ready to go to sleep for my new night.  I have somehow turned my world over, sleeping about 6AM to 1 or 2 PM.  I do not know, I thought it might be an aging thing.  I will discuss again with my doctor.  I am not happy about this.  I have finally given in and have not been fighting but I will be glad if I can have normal hours again.

YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GoneFishin

Good morning. Have a nice day.


----------



## Blessed

Around my house that would be a sign "that you jump out of bed vacuum kind of person".  My house is always available, I am not that person.  I am the get of bed and go No, fall back in the bed!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Blessed

Okay, I have learned I have no place in the good morning part, I can only aspire to the waking dream our early risers actually get to to have everyday.  
To all, thank you for sharing the joy!!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy’s house.


----------



## Blessed

Pappy said:


> Good morning from Pappy’s house.
> 
> View attachment 224491


Really, do you have a rom for rent?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Liberty

Blessed said:


> That was a great good morning.  Crazy as it is I am getting ready to go to sleep for my new night.  I have somehow turned my world over, sleeping about 6AM to 1 or 2 PM.  I do not know, I thought it might be an aging thing.  I will discuss again with my doctor.  I am not happy about this.  I have finally given in and have not been fighting but I will be glad if I can have normal hours again.
> 
> YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!


Have you tried staying up for over a day?


----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop

Good Morning Y'all


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

oldpop said:


> Good Morning Y'all


LOL, You are sending off Hypno toad vibes.


----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day.*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good night. Time to call it a day:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Up early and wishing you a good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone.   *


----------



## GoneFishin

Good Morning. Have a nice day!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RubyK

Good Morning to All!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis

A new day...


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!   

*


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Time for me to put the iPad away for the day, so good night:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

I mostly post all of these gifs so that whomever wants to... can save them.  Enjoy!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.   *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GoneFishin

Good morning. Have a nice day!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning all. A beautiful morning here today in Florida. Pappy.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Blessed

[/QUOTE]





PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 224754


I am also in Texas, I have not been to bed yet, my sleep schedule is all messed up.  Do you normally get up at this time? Just trying to figure out why I am having such a problem with sleep.


----------



## Liberty

A sweet Saturday Summer morning to you all!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## RubyK

Have a wonderful week-end.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day*


----------



## Pappy

Good night from Pappy. San Francisco at the end of the day. Dinosaurs are a little extra..


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

I am also in Texas, I have not been to bed yet, my sleep schedule is all messed up.  Do you normally get up at this time? Just trying to figure out why I am having such a problem with sleep.
[/QUOTE]
Yes, I don't require much sleep.  I have been going to bed earlier too.


----------



## Mizmo

Early night for me......


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good Sunday morning everyone:


----------



## GoneFishin

Good morning. Have a nice day!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## CinnamonSugar

The view from our AirB&B terrace in Colorado Springs Sunday AM


----------



## RubyK

Good Morning!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Winding down for the day. Good night:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GoneFishin

Good morning. Have a nice day.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Putting the iPad away for the night. Good night to all:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

_*Sleep well, everyone.   *_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Up at 3am, so I’ll wish you all a good morning now.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Up at 3am, so I’ll wish you all a good morning now.
> 
> View attachment 225165


just imagine you're here in London Pappy, and it's 10am...


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> just imagine you're here in London Pappy, and it's 10am...


Darn Holly, I missed my early morning coffee if I were there.


----------



## GoneFishin

Good morning. Have a nice day!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

*Have a really fine day, folks!*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Turning off the iPad and calling it a day. Good night:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

oldpop said:


>


That is so cute


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Going to watch some tv and call it a day. Good night:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Right Now

So glad I found this forum again.  You folks are friendly.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams   *


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams  *
> View attachment 225403


That must be an awfully big 'ole for all that water to drain into, Tish.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pappy

What? Another Thursday already? Well then good morning members:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo

Time for a visit..been a while


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty

A wonderful good morning and happy day to all forum friends!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Happy Pappy…..


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Have a good one, everyone!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good night all.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Marie5656

*Happy Friday evening. Hope the weekend goes well for you*


----------



## Lewkat

Marie5656 said:


> *Happy Friday evening. Hope the weekend goes well for you*


How are you doing, Marie?  Last I read, you were doing great after the surgery which is good news indeed.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Tish

oldpop said:


>


That's so cute.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy in HOT Florida. 95 degrees today.


----------



## Liberty

Happy Saturday to everyone...have a good time today!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Marie5656

Lewkat said:


> How are you doing, Marie?  Last I read, you were doing great after the surgery which is good news indeed.


Doing great. Thanks for asking.  I am still in rehab, but hope to be out in a week or so. Have a couple more goals to reach. I am walking more, with my walker.  But, my reality is I will choose to always use my walker now. It helps me feel more secure and helps my balance.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Time to call it a day. Good night:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night everyone_

_



_​


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone.     *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy's house:


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Liberty

Good Father's Day Morning to you all!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Happy Father's Day


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

I bid you all a good night:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx

Good night, dear friends.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_sweet dreams




_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!

*


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.     *


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> Good night, dear friends.
> 
> View attachment 225934


"Just a thought, Pam, does this little darling go to bed with a parachute on?"


----------



## timoc

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Night!
> 
> View attachment 225951*


"Roger, wake up, you should be out there shouting 'Cockadoodledoo', not in here dreaming of 'cockadoodleedooing'......"


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Sweet dreams everyone.    *
> View attachment 225952


I think you've got a light bulb on the blink there, Tish.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

timoc said:


> "Just a thought, Pam, does this little darling go to bed with a parachute on?"





timoc said:


> "Just a thought, Pam, does this little darling go to bed with a parachute on?"


Lol, good question.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

A good morning to all my forum friends:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

A good Monday morning to everyone today!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good evening everyone:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams Everyone.   *


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Good morning, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Good night…..


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.   *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pappy

Good Wednesday morning to all:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Good morning every one, have a great day.*


----------



## Pappy

I’m going to call it a day. Good night:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo

*Good Night All*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

_sleep well





_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning and Happy Summer


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends;:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Good Morning, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good night, sleep tight….


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

have a peaceful night everyone


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning fellow forum members:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Have a fine Friday!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a terrific day!

*


----------



## Tish

oldpop said:


>


Ok, you have me hypnotized, now what?


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Going to call it a day. Good night:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_sleep well




_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

* Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 226613


I hear you


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/703756183011773/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

Good Evening all!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_sweet dreams




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Good morning Sunday lovers!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good night to all of you:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty

Have an outstanding dream tonight!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## SeaBreeze

_pleasant dreams




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a stupendous day!*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty

Good night folks...have a wonderful, restful nights sleep!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends;:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning to you! 

*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good evening everyone:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty

A good evening to you all!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_sweet dreams




_


----------



## Trila




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Wake up all you sleepy heads. It’s morning again:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Good Wednesday to all!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Trila




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a great day!

*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening everyone!  I hope you all have a good one!


----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day.  *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night time


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Have a wonderful night's sleep.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night




_


----------



## PamfromTx

Good night, everyone.  Sweet dreams.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone. *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Good morning! Have a lovely day today.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## oldpop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_sleep well




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy's house:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Right Now

Hope you are having a good time today!


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Morning!
> 
> View attachment 227409*


Hope you're having that today for your birthday...


----------



## Ruthanne

good evening.  i hope your holiday weekend turns out good


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good evening All


----------



## Pappy

Good night to all:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MrPants

Days end at Port Dalhousie Pier!


----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night




_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

Happy Saturday!  Good morning


----------



## Tish

SeaBreeze said:


> _good night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I remember fondly my sister and I would stomp our feet in the bioluminescence algae at night while going moonlight prawning at the Entrance midcoast with our dad, it was great fun lol.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

Closing up for today. Good night folks:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day.   *


----------



## Liberty

Good night, folks!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

I'm so tired, hope to drop off to sleep soon and sleep a full night.


----------



## Mizmo

..........


----------



## SeaBreeze

_sweet dreams




_


----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FOURM……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

*Good morning to all this Sunday morning:

*


----------



## mike4lorie

Good Morning All... I thought I was awakened, but am sitting here and dozing, so think I am going back to bed...So, I hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday... God Bless All...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Liberty

Have a great Sunday, folks!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The day is for us to enjoy with what makes us ourselves. Take time to ENJOY.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening everyone!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Time to sign off for tonight.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 227627


You wake early!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night ! 

*


----------



## MickaC

Time for our nites’ get away. Surrender to the peace the nite gives us. GOOD NITE….SLEEP WELL….ENJOY the PEACE.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night





_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good Morning, America!  How are ya?


----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, sweet dreams.   *


----------



## Buckeye

Happy 4th of July & God Bless America


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

Americans,


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Patricia

Ken N Tx said:


>


You too.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. SLEEP Came and went.Now it’s Monday, a rainy one. Hope the day goes well for you all.


----------



## MickaC

A special Good morning to all our American neighbours. ENJOY the FREEDOM today…..like you did yesterday…..like you will tomorrow. HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

Feeling crappy today so I will say good night early:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Feeling crappy today so I will say good night early:
> 
> View attachment 227910


Hope what’s making you feel crapy, finds the exit door quickly…..Good nite Pappy.


----------



## MickaC

There’s magic every nite for everyone….feel the nite…see the nite…enjoy the nite…….GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Night night, now... time to slip into something way more comfortable!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Pappy said:


> Feeling crappy today so I will say good night early:
> 
> View attachment 227910


Feel better, Pappy.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Patricia

Pappy said:


> View attachment 227946


Happy Tuesday.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 227953


Good morning


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 227954


Hi Pam, my morning has been quiet, just like I like it.  Glad the fireworks have stopped.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Patricia

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 227956


Good morning.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Good morning, say hi to my banana tree frog.


----------



## Mizmo

Liberty said:


> Good morning, say hi to my banana tree frog.
> 
> View attachment 227962


----------



## Right Now




----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> Good morning, say hi to my banana tree frog.
> 
> View attachment 227962


He’s ADORABLE.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep went well, hope yours did too. Where are the days going…..they just seem to disappear….enjoy them before they vanish. HAVE A GOOD DAY.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Tish

Liberty said:


> Good morning, say hi to my banana tree frog.
> 
> View attachment 227962


Awww so cute.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

See and talk to you all in the morning, Pappy.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

The nite is full of MAGIC……CHERISH and ENJOY…….GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Good night...lets keep those critters quiet so you can get a good night's sleep now.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Happy Wednesday everyone:


.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning !

*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Camel is no where to be found. . Good help is hard to find. ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

That’s enough for today. Going to watch some tv and go to bed. Good night:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

The eyes of the nite, the moon, the stars and your Angel will guide you to the place where your journey of Dreams happen. ENJOY YOR DREAMS…….GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good Thursday morning everyone:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty

A good morning from my artistic grand daughter...she's in her "humorous kitty stage"!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another new day at the door. Open it and get going with our day. ENJOY.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

The majestic moon, twinkle of stars, the eyes of the nite time guardians……will watch through your nites’ journey……close your eyes and travel to your awaiting dreams…..GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.    *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Blessed

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 228358


HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY, I AM OFF TO BED NOW.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another week getting closer to the exit door. Where do the days go. Do your Friday thing and ENJOY your day,


----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Off early tonight as I've been ill all day with a severe reaction to my last Booster Shot yesterday.  Feel awful.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> Off early tonight as I've been ill all day with a severe reaction to my last Booster Shot yesterday.  Feel awful.
> View attachment 228456


Sorry about the reaction from your booster…..hope you feel better in the morning.
Good nite Lewkat


----------



## MickaC

Don’t count us for too long…..might keep you up.
GOOD NITE all in FORUM LAND……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone. Anyone for fishing this morning?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

MickaC said:


> Sorry about the reaction from your booster…..hope you feel better in the morning.
> Good nite Lewkat


Thank you Micka.  I woke up this morning with no fever.  Just still tired, but a lot better than yesterday.  This one hit me more that the others, so if they should decide we need more, my answer to that is, no.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Lewkat said:


> Thank you Micka.  I woke up this morning with no fever.  Just still tired, but a lot better than yesterday.  This one hit me more that the others, so if they should decide we need more, my answer to that is, no.


Wonder why you had a reaction...was it a different shot or the same kind you'd got before?  We had no reactions to both boosters except a bit of a sore arm.  It seems strange for sure.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The weekend came knocking, let it in and ENJOY….and don’t let it go until you’re done. HAPPY day to you all.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat

Liberty said:


> Wonder why you had a reaction...was it a different shot or the same kind you'd got before?  We had no reactions to both boosters except a bit of a sore arm.  It seems strange for sure.


I have reacted to each and every COVID shot I have received.  I was told it was due to the fact that I still have the antibodies from when I had a severe case of COVID when the pandemic first started.  The only reason I have taken these boosters is due to the fact that I had radiation treatments on both lungs a year ago and that compromises the immune system.  But after yesterday, should they decide to come up with more, I will refuse from now on.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> Good morning everyone. Anyone for fishing this morning?
> 
> View attachment 228356


Count me in.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good night good people:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Our ANGELS ARE ALWAYS THERE TO TAKE CARE OF US, UNCONDITIONIY…..ENJOY the LOVE of your ANGEL……GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## MickaC

GAlady said:


> View attachment 228640


That’s so true.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.   *


----------



## Blessed

Goodnight @Tish, that was so beautiful thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. May your day be the best day ever:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Blessed

Ken N Tx said:


>


I survived the summer of 1980, got the Tshirt, just does not fit anymore!!


----------



## Liberty

*A good Sunday Summer morning to you all!
*


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY first day of this week everyone. Look forward to the rainbow in everyday, it’s there, sometimes we just have to search a bit more to see it. ENJOY your Sunday.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Tish

Blessed said:


> Goodnight @Tish, that was so beautiful thank you for sharing it.


Goodnight, so glad you like it.*♥*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

_sweet dreams everyone





_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

The eyes of the nite are watching. Feel safe to be guided to your dreams of peace and contentment…….HAPPY DREAMS……SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥   ♥*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning early birds:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Good morning early birds:
> 
> View attachment 228869


LOVE your avatar with Mrs Pappy.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It happened again.....weekend gone....but it was a beautiful one. Hope you all enjoyed yours. Have a great day.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning. Happy horizons.


----------



## Liberty

*A wonderful morning to you all!

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Folks!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night





_


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> Good Evening Folks!
> 
> View attachment 228959


Way too cute for words, Ruthanne


----------



## MickaC

The nite eyes keeps your company so your journey through the nite sky reach your DREAMS…….GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥  ♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

You all have a good one now!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Smell the flowers, the grass, listen to the summer…..sometimes maybe we don’t enjoy these enough. ENJOY the day with your HAPPY days’ schedule.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening everyone...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good night my friends:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

The nite is upon us. Let the day go, and open up to your nites’ journey. Hear the silence. GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone. sweet dreams ♥  ♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning folks!  Hope you have a swell day!  Bet you haven't heard that word in awhile!  lol


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning friends. Just got back from my walk and iPad is fired up again.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat

Good morning all.   Unfortunately, my system crashed last night and I'll be spending the day trying to restore most of my stuff.  Have a nice day, all.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo

Been a while.....he is anxious to visit...


----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> Good morning all.   Unfortunately, my system crashed last night and I'll be spending the day trying to restore most of my stuff.  Have a nice day, all.


Ooooooooooh CRAP !!!!  Terrible way to start the day…..hope you get everything back. Try and have a good day, despite the frustration.
.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE…..The camel has left the building. . Sleep is getting longer….days are getting shorter. ENJOY your day all.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat

MickaC said:


> Ooooooooooh CRAP !!!!  Terrible way to start the day…..hope you get everything back. Try and have a good day, despite the frustration.
> .


Thanks, Micka.  Still in a mess here.


----------



## Lewkat

Good night everyone.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> Thanks, Micka.  Still in a mess here.


Hope you can get things back to where they were.


----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day.*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze

_sweet dreams




_


----------



## MickaC

Sometimes all i have to say is……GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning senior forum.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Sleep is done, day is here, lets ENJOY.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good night everybody:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY all the nite has for you. GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL FORUMLAND.


----------



## Lewkat

Eureka!  See you all in the A.M.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> Eureka!  See you all in the A.M.


I take it the computer is back up and running.
Good Job


----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, sweet dreams. *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you:


----------



## katlupe




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Tha back door is slowly closing the week.....the front door is opening for a great weekend. ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend.....STAY COOL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Right Now

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine and happiness here!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Everyone


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good night senior forum….


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Sleep with the nites’ arms around you. GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

And a very good morning to all of you:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Happy Saturday everyone. Was a sleepless nite since 3 am……thunder, lightening……so my corgi had her butt glued to me, shaking and panting…..Hope all are having a good start to the day, and the weekend. ENJOY.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Going to watch some tv. I wish you all a good night:


----------



## Mizmo

TV for me too...


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good evening to all and a peaceful night_


----------



## CinnamonSugar

A good evening from S GA where the chances are good for a thunder-boomer!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

The MAGIC of the nite is waiting for you. ENJOY the MAGIC, STARS and MOON….your ANGEL is waiting to go with you on your MAGIC JOURNEY……GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sunshine is everywhere,  at times we just have to look for it.....but.....it's always there in some way, shape, or form. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a Great Day! 

*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

*Ready or not……here comes dream land.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep peacefully





_


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning...


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Weekend came and went, now a new week. BIG QUESTION….where did July go ???
Looked at the calendar, and there’s only 2 weeks left !!!!! Someone must have stolen part of July. Oh well, it’ll be back in 11 months.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Have a blessed day. ♥*


----------



## Mizmo

*signing out...time for a movie*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

ENJOY the nite however you wish. There’s no set rules….no must dos. Cherish your kind of peace for your nites’ journey……GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone. ♥   ♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another very, very, short nite. Had a 24lb corgi butt pushing her way, because of another light show and thunderstorm…..but….other than that, all is well. Hope sleep treated you well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

♥♥♥


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Signing off the iPad for the day. Good night:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Everyone


----------



## SeaBreeze

_good evening to all




_


----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 230173


That little expression melts my heart.


----------



## MickaC

There is no time limit to complete our nites’ journey. Take all the time you want with the nite’s treasures….
being with the moon, stars, clouds of softness, and your ANGEL…….SLEEP WELL…..JOURNEY WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.♥  ♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams.♥  ♥*
> View attachment 230191


I just want to HUG him.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. About the camel…..who knows. A peaceful nite came to a close. Looks like a peaceful day knocking at the door. Hope you all slept well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 230218


Another heart melter.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish

MickaC said:


> I just want to HUG him.


Me too.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Getting ready to sit back and relax, so I’ll say my good nights now.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo

*Been one of those days...I will be nicer tomorrow*


----------



## PamfromTx

Good night, dear friends.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MickaC

Let your Dreams take you away to your most favourite destination of the nite……HAPPY DREAMS……SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night all, sleep peacefully




_


----------



## Ruthanne

I hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone.♥  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Good morning..


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep went well, no new world disasters to wake up too, days are disappearing at record pace. Hope your nite treated you all well. ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## RubyK

*Good Morning, Friends!*


----------



## Mizmo

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 230324



I WANT that teapot


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day.   *


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening everyone


----------



## Pappy

It’s early, but I’m putting away the iPad. Good night.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

*Bedtime is close…..I can feel it…….GOOD NITE FORUM LAND……SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight everyone, sweet dreams. ♥  *


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Good morning fellow members:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Good Friday morning everyone. Another week heading off to the exit door. Too much time going through the out door, slow down please.
Hope the nite treated all well. ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day. ♥*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!

*​


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night




_


----------



## MickaC

We look into the nite and see so many things to take on our nites’ journey, the stars, the moon,the silence, and your ANGEL. ENJOY your nites’ travel……..TRAVEL WELL…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥  
*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another light and sound show through the nite. Leave what didn’t get done this week, and ENJOY your day and the weekend. There’s always more time coming.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Patricia

katlupe said:


> View attachment 230710


That's what my dad said to me in the mornings when I was growing up.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Time to call it a day. Good night all.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

* Tiny little eyes are ready for the sandman………GOOD NITE FORUM PEOPLE……..SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## SeaBreeze

_pleasant dreams




_


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning añd a good day to you


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.   ♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sunday is here right on time, just like the weekend…..with an open door for you to pick your HAPPY PLACE. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Pappy

Good night. Going to watch some tv.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Lewkat

Sleep tight folks.  Another hot one tomorrow.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

The nite unfolds for us, the SONG of MOON we hear.
ENJOY the nites’ chorus……GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL…..LISTEN WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_sleep tight





_


----------



## Tish

Pappy said:


> Good night. Going to watch some tv.
> 
> View attachment 230997


That view is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.♥  *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Another Monday to greet all of us.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Bed is so comfy warm with a cool breeze coming in the window……WAIT a minute…..that’s what you think if it’s September, not July. Oh well……bed is still toasty warm. ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pappy

Good evening everyone:


----------



## MickaC

RubyK said:


>


WAY TOO CUTE FOR WORDS.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Don’t forget to go to bathroom BEFORE you go to bed…………GOOD NITE……..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_have a peaceful night





_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.♥  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Blessed

Ken N Tx said:


>


good morning!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Tuesday’s here everyone, right on schedule. Another light show and pounding thunder. My Corgi’s glued to me again, made sleeping shorter. Hope you all had a good nite. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis

We are getting a much needed break from the heat. Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning. I’m late today. Went for blood work.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty

A good Tuesday Summer afternoon to you all...hope you kick back and have a cool one!


----------



## Sassycakes

Even though it's really hot today because of my thyroid problem I am freezing. I was just getting covered with a blanket when my granddaughter called me to tell me she sent a picture she made. I just saw it. She said, "Isn't it amazing that we all have Blue eyes."!
My daughter   and       Me          and My granddaughter


----------



## Tish

Sassycakes said:


> Even though it's really hot today because of my thyroid problem I am freezing. I was just getting covered with a blanket when my granddaughter called me to tell me she sent a picture she made. I just saw it. She said, "Isn't it amazing that we all have Blue eyes."!
> My daughter   and       Me          and My granddaughter
> View attachment 231311


You all resemble each other too.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night to everyone:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

*Tell tale sign that it’s lights out….DREAM TIME……GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM.*


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥  ♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


>


Good Morning even it will be soon for me to go sleep the day away.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Good Morning even it will be soon for me to go sleep the day away.


Good morning Blessed... haven't you managed to get your sleep pattern under control yet ?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Good morning Blessed... haven't you managed to get your sleep pattern under control yet ?


Nope not yet, I am working on it.  It is about 5AM here.  I am going to try and push thru the day.  Right now I want to sleep, just got to hang on until the sun comes up and I hope I will get a second shot of energy.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE. GUESS WHAT DAY IT IS.......it's DUCKY DAY. Wednesday camel is sluffing off again. Sleep is getting longer.....days are getting shorter. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Good morning have a wonderful day. ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

You all have a great evening:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

The MOON is sleeping….The WORLD is sleeping…..time to join them in our nites’ WORLD of DREAMS.
GOOD NITE FORUM……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Have a terrific Thursday!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good Thursday morning everyone:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady

**


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Another nite well done, hope yours went well. July 28, today, where is summer going. Think an intruder slips in and steals some of our days…..be on the look out for them…..when they’re at the door, don’t open it. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Hawk

Well, Good Morning I guess....tho the danged dish faries
didnt show up last nite, so guess who has to fill in???!!!!
Otherwise have a good day....rain coming in.....don


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Afternoon!*​


----------



## Tish

♥♥♥* Have a wonderful day. ♥♥♥*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

Good night, dear friends.


----------



## MickaC

When nite time comes, it’s hard not to listen. Give in and ENJOY your DREAMS…….Close your eyes and see the peace……GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night




_


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning friends!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Time to catch some ZZZzzzZZZ  ♥*


----------



## timoc

*I may go for a walk later, *that's if I can get my legs into gear.....a cup of tea usually sorts it. 

Talking about legs, have you noticed the many varied ways that people walk?  
Men tend to be more rigid in the way they walk, whereas women seem to gently saunter like a cat, and the way they sort of swivel themselves from the hips up is a wonderful mystery......  keep walking ladies.


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Della

My neighbor across the street will be 100 years old tomorrow!  I'm so excited for her! I expect the driveway to be full of cars tomorrow, she has many descendants.

 Last January things looked sketchy as she had the flu and broke her hip, since then she's had around the clock care, but I've seen her on the porch this summer. 

 Until last January she lived on her own with just daily visits from her daughter.  There's hope for all of us!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Hope you have a fantastic Friday!!!!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. We all know what to do on Fridays, and we all know what to do on weekends…..this weekend, for us is a long weekend…..well…..for banks, government, post offices it’s a long weekend…..for the rest, it’s just 1 extra day off…..this holiday is called….Civic Holiday….?????
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning to you!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Right Now

I hope you are all enjoying the afternoon and evening!


----------



## Tish

*Have an awesome day ♥*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening.  I'm not ready to sleep yet.I hope your night goes really good


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

All ready to settle in to the DREAMS OF THE NITE. …..GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning y’all. That’s how we talk in the south you know..


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a terrific day! 

*​


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another well spent sleep, another new day. Do your Saturday thing and have a HAPPY one.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty

Ruthanne said:


> Good Evening.  I'm not ready to sleep yet.I hope your night goes really good
> 
> View attachment 231873


Beautiful sunset, Ruthanne...great pic!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish

Liberty said:


> View attachment 231994


I will have of each, please.


----------



## Tish

* Have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Pappy

Good evening folks. Have a good night:


----------



## Ruthanne

A at all


Pappy said:


> Good morning y’all. That’s how we talk in the south you know..
> 
> View attachment 231928


We talk that way in Ohio, too.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Feel the softness of the nite. See the light from the stars, the comfort of the moon, and your ANGELS WINGS wrapped around you to feel the love of the nite……..GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 232042


That looks so inviting, I haven't been night swimming in years.


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone. ♥   ♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


>


Good morning or good evening for me.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to you and Sunday.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Weekend day 2…..hope you’re enjoying, doing happy, relaxing, and what makes the weekend yours. Have a GREAT one.


----------



## GAlady

*Good Morning.  Happy Sunday.
      Have a great day!!
*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Right Now

Relax and enjoy yourselves today!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good morning and happy Sunday !


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a lovely day 

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night 

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

The moon is smiling…..smile back…….Make room for the stars…..open the door to the sky, and let them in.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight everyone, sweet dreams. ♥♥*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Day Forum! 

*


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! I hope you have a super day!!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD 1ST DAY OF AUGUST EVERYONE. Hope you’re waking up to a good day. It happened again…..the page turned on the calendar…..a new month has arrived. ENJOY the day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish

*Have a wonderful day. ♥*


----------



## Pappy

Good night folks:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

The sky will always be there for us to enter. To ENJOY our DREAMS with the STARS, the MOON, and our ANGEL holding us tight for our nites’ journey…….GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning Forum Friends--

I hope you all have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Patricia

Ruthanne said:


> Good Morning Forum Friends--
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 232443


Ruthanne I tried to find your lonely post to send you a note, but it wasn't showing up in the forum. I hope you are doing okay, or at least not feeling too lonely. I'm tired, but I wanted to let you know I tried to find the post and didn't forget about you.


----------



## Ruthanne

Patricia said:


> Ruthanne I tried to find your lonely post to send you a note, but it wasn't showing up in the forum. I hope you are doing okay, or at least not feeling too lonely. I'm tired, but I wanted to let you know I tried to find the post and didn't forget about you.


Thank you Patricia!  That's very sweet of you.  Here's the thread if you'd like to visit it sometime. https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/got-a-case-of-the-lonelies-anyone-else.73304/


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone. ♥  *


----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 232444


Right back at you girly


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 232423


"Romeo, Romeo, wherefore art thou, Romeo?"

"I'm 600 feet below, Juliet, and if you think that I'm going to climb all the way up there, forget it."


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 232416


"Let her draw the curtains first, then we'll have a feast on her carrots."


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Sleep well, everyone. ♥ *
> View attachment 232448


Thanks, Tish, you've just reminded me toT get some 'bubble-bath', I've only got a drop left.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my forum friends:


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> Good Morning Forum Friends--
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 232443


I want to go where those flowers are and just lay in them…..they’re BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another sleep done well. Hope yours did the same. ENJOY everything in your day that it brings you. Have a great one.


----------



## Paco Dennis

"Summertime and the livin' is HOT!"


----------



## timoc

katlupe said:


> Good Morning, My Friends! Hope you have a wonderful day!
> View attachment 232456


"Where the 'ell did they come from, that packet of seeds definitely said 'carrots'."


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night my friends:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty

Tish said:


> I will have of each, please.


Yes, love to think up new fun cool drink recipes!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Nite has arrived..time to start your calm, settle into the softness of the nite……And the arms of your ANGEL……..HAPPY DREAMS…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning Folks!


----------



## Patricia

Ruthanne said:


> Good Morning Folks!
> 
> View attachment 232610


Ruthanne, you sleep different type hours, I'm just going to bed after staying awake a little later than planned. I'm so tired. I was on the site a little while ago, but something went wrong with my connection, frozen, so I had to go out and back in. I almost didn't sign in again, but glad I did to see your post.


----------



## Ruthanne

Patricia said:


> Ruthanne, you sleep different type hours, I'm just going to bed after staying awake a little later than planned. I'm so tired. I was on the site a little while ago, but something went wrong with my connection on the forum. I almost didn't sign in again, but glad I did to see your post.


Good to see you too..   My hours are different that's for sure...lol. I took 2 long naps during the evening yesterday so I'm wide awake now and cooking.


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> Good to see you too..   My hours are different that's for sure...lol. I took 2 long naps during the evening yesterday so I'm wide awake now and cooking.


I am in the kitchen too! Slept all day, got up about 6PM so I will be up all night, might as well get some stuff done.


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> I am in the kitchen too! Slept all day, got up about 6PM so I will be up all night, might as well get some stuff done.


I'm having iced coffee and cooking ham with sauerkraut.  I also cooked some carrots and sweet potato for me and doggie.  I needed to get some cooking done.


----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥ * ♥


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all my forum friends:


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning Friends! Have a beautiful day!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Guess who showed up for work today…..no worries…..he won’t stay long.
August is doing it’s thing, slowly I hope. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! Have a great day. 

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Morning! Have a great day.
> 
> View attachment 232665*


This gif is adorable.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Friends~I hope your nights are great!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx

Even though my late brother caused us misery for so many years... I did love my baby brother.  Today marks his 65th birthday.  Died too young.  Rest in peace my dear brother.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_pleasant dreams




_


----------



## MickaC

We dream of good nites…..we like to be wished good nite, we like to say good nite……..so…….GOOD NITE FORUM……..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning  Happy Thursday!


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 232744
> 
> Even though my late brother caused us misery for so many years... I did love my baby brother.  Today marks his 65th birthday.  Died too young.  Rest in peace my dear brother.


May he rest in peace.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my forum friends:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Having first morning coffee out in the smell of August air, feeling like August, looking like August.
ENJOY doing your Thursday things. Have a good one.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Time to say good night to another Thursday and my forum friends.


----------



## Liberty

Good evening everyone...have a wonderful restful night's sleep!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Don’t keep the nite waiting, don’t shut the light off from the stars, and feel the welcoming arms of your ANGEL…..JOURNEY WELL……DREAM. WELL.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning forum friends!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all:


----------



## katlupe




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another week finishing. Another weekend to enjoy. Have a great day.


----------



## Liberty

Good morning forum friends!  Have a good one.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/679199187566996470/


----------



## Blessed

PamfromTx said:


> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/679199187566996470/


See, I told you don't need hair to be beautiful!!!!


----------



## Pappy

Good evening everyone:


----------



## katlupe

Good Night My Friends! Have a safe night!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Right Now

Have a good evening, all!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night from S GA


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MrPants

Good Night friends!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## DebraMae

Good night..............


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Cuteness is never lost. Still remains hanging around with the STARS, the MOON, AND your ANGEL………CUDDLE with your cuteness……DREAM WELL……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy

Good Saturday morning members.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. August is in the air. Smells like August, feels like August, looks like August. And it’s the weekend……HAPPY day to you all.


----------



## Mizmo

*Been a while...he likes to drop by now and again*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

I was thinking about this and it does seem this thread is a good place for checking in to let everyone know you're hanging in there.

Good Evening to all.  Having a not bad day and spending it with my 2 little companions who also make life worthwhile.


----------



## Pappy

Good night good people:


----------



## katlupe

Good Night, My Friends! Have a safe night!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> I was thinking about this and it does seem this thread is a good place for checking in to let everyone know you're hanging in there.
> 
> Good Evening to all.  Having a not bad day and spending it with my 2 little companions who also make life worthwhile.
> 
> View attachment 233193


Sounds good to me.  Have a good night.  Hugs!


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> I was thinking about this and it does seem this thread is a good place for checking in to let everyone know you're hanging in there.
> 
> Good Evening to all.  Having a not bad day and spending it with my 2 little companions who also make life worthwhile.
> 
> View attachment 233193


BIG WARM HUGS to you, Ruthanne……GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL……to the 3 of you.


----------



## MickaC

It’s that time of day to enjoy the warm cuddles from the SILENCE of the NITE, the MOON, STARS, and the softness of our ANGELS arms around us……..GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night all




_


----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 233131


I so love that flower arrangement.


----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> View attachment 233289


LOVE your avatar pic…..is it you and Mrs. Pappy.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. ENJOY your Sunday with all that makes you SMILE, and makes you HAPPY. RELAX.


----------



## Pappy

MickaC said:


> LOVE your avatar pic…..is it you and Mrs. Pappy.


Yes Micka..many, many moons ago.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

Good night, dear friends.   Sweet dreams.


----------



## MickaC

Sometimes a simple good nite is all we need to send us off to our journey, our peace, our dreams. May your ANGEL guide you in your travels of the nite…….GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

A very good morning to you all from Pappy:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It happened again, the weekend was here, now it’s gone. Well, the new week has arrived, we’ll just carry on, and ENJOY the new days of this week.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning, have a wonderful & productive day!

*


----------



## MickaC

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Morning, have a wonderful & productive day!
> 
> View attachment 233513*


YOU GO GIRL. !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Everyone!  Have a sweet night!


----------



## Liberty

A good Monday afternoon to everyone!


----------



## Pappy

Good evening everyone:


----------



## timoc

*Nite, nite, lovely people.   *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_sweet dreams




_


----------



## MickaC

There’s nothing more enchanting than watching the sunset and Mother Natures creations ending the day together…..Hope your day ends full of enchantments……GOOD NITE FORUM……..SLEEP WELL


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight everyone, sleep well. ♥♥♥*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning friends!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Was a peaceful August nites’ sleep. Being August 9, there will be more to come.
Hope your nite treated you well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty

Ruthanne said:


> Good morning friends!
> 
> View attachment 233628


Now that's one beautiful purple rose!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

It's my eldest Brothers' birthday today. He's 76 I can hardly believe it..


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> It's my eldest Brothers' birthday today. He's 76 I can hardly believe it..


A very Happy birthday to your brother.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good evening to all:


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

The sunset makes MAGIC for our nites’ travel to our PRECIOUS DREAMS. Don’t miss your ride…….GOOD NITE….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_pleasant dreams




_


----------



## SeaBreeze

hollydolly said:


> It's my eldest Brothers' birthday today. He's 76 I can hardly believe it..


Happy Birthday to your brother, hope he enjoyed it and has a wonderful year ahead.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

I thought I'd get up to go to the grocery store.  I don't think so, my body doesn't want to cooperate.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. WOW !!!!!! It’s the middle of the week already, where are the days going. The substitutes for Wednesday’s’ camel have some training to do….LOL…LOL. Have a HAPPY day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo

*Signing off now with my little cat Sami, who died  due to an aneurysm at age two many years ago.

*


----------



## Pappy

Good night Senior Forum:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

Look at your DREAMS…..feel your Dreams…..at last…..DREAM your DREAMS…….GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> View attachment 233907Look at your DREAMS…..feel your Dreams…..at last…..DREAM your DREAMS…….GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL FORUM.


That picture is just gorgeous Miicka!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. The nights are closing in on us earlier every nite, mornings are a little slow arriving. Hope your Thursday arrives on time and well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

Your ANGEL waits to accompany you on your travels to reach your DREAMS…….GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

* Rise and Shine! *​
**


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It’s happening again, another week heading to the exit door. Hope sleep went well for all. Start your weekend pace and ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Everyone


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Calling it a day. Good night to all:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Calling it a day. Good night to all:
> 
> View attachment 234147


Way too CUTE !!!!!!!!


----------



## MickaC

Deep conversation with the moon and the stars……discussion with your ANGEL about the best travel direction to your DREAMS……..GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning friends!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends!


----------



## Pappy

A very good morning to all of you:


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 234185
> 
> Good morning friends!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another week heading out the door. Weekend already here making itself comfy. ENJOY a comfy and relaxing weekend.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## hawkdon

Good Saturday morning all........don


----------



## Liberty

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 234185
> 
> Good morning friends!


Hope there's a fan blowing this pup's ears or you've discovered a new Yoda canine species!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 234185
> 
> Good morning friends!


Awww I want it


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

Once again it’s that time of day. Hopes the nite treats all well……DON’T FORGET to DREAM……SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends:


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. HOPE ALL HAD A PERFECT NITE SLEEP. Now it’s time for a perfect Sunday. Try to relax your mind, body and soul. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hawkdon

Morning all folks !! I just finished eating, biscuits and sausage
gravy, of course....and Now got bills to pay....Have a great day all..........


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good morning every one, have a wonderful day.♥♥*


----------



## Mizmo

*Been a long day.....

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

Quite sleepy and tired.   Good night, dear friends.  Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

We aren’t the only ones to ENJOY the MAGIC of the nights’ SUNSETS. They are for all in the world…….RESTFUL NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

_*Sweet dreams everyone ♥♥*_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 234546


ha!! Some of us have been up for hours...where ya been ?.. It's almost Noon !


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> ha!! Some of us have been up for hours...where ya been ?.. It's almost Noon !


Hmmm, seems the sunshine likes you guys better, Holly.


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Trila




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. 
Start of another new week. Hope plans for all, today and for the week go well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning Monday


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MarkinPhx

Happy Monday Evening.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good evening, have a peaceful night.




_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

The wonder of the night, keeps us wanting more WONDER, more DREAMS, more MAGIC……GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior forum:


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Have a terrific Tuesday!


----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> Good Morning My Friends! Have a terrific Tuesday!
> View attachment 234710


Reminds me of the old homestead. I’d take this place any day.


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 234697


SO AMAZINGLY STUNNING….I could gaze at their beauty FOREVER.


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE. Was to be a light and sound show last nite, but failed to appear…..so sleep went well. Hope yours did too. August is half over…..where did it go…..shut the door, please. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night my forum friends:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good evening, sleep well.




_


----------



## MickaC

We sometimes have so much darkness in our lives…..except the darkness in nites…..we welcome it….to take notice of the MOON, the STARS, our GLOWING ANGEL….to ENJOY our MAGICAL DARKNESS……..GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥♥*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning Wednesday.  Have a wonderful day


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Have a great day!


----------



## oldpop




----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> Good morning Wednesday.  Have a wonderful day
> 
> View attachment 234836


MAJOR CUTENESS GOING ON HERE..


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE…….Looks like we’re a bit over staffed today. Have fun doing HAPPY day things. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥♥*
> View attachment 234835


*I ❤ this!*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a terrific day!

*


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> MAJOR CUTENESS GOING ON HERE..


I thought so too.  Adorable!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Afternoon Folks.  May this day be remarkable for you


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening.  I hope it's peaceful.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

The MOON is smiling…smile back…..the STARS are shining….shine back……your ANGELS WINGS are reaching for you….reach back.
GOOD NITE FORUM……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_sweet dreams




_


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning Folks


----------



## oldpop




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! I hope you all have a delightful & safe day!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Thursday and friends:


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good morning forum friends!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Time is taking the days away, way to fast. Set the cruise control at slow, really slow.
ENJOY YOUR Thursday and have a HAPPY DAY.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good evening my friends:


----------



## Lewkat

Good night fellow forum denizens.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Night


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

4 sweetnesses waiting for the doggie ANGEL to bring them their doggie DREAMS……..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_sleep tight




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.  ♥*


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 234984


Pam, I'm glad you snapped me with my teeth in.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy

From my house to your house…Good morning:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Time to do your Friday things, and open the door for the weekend to come in. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening folks.  May this timevbring you much good relaxing and peacefulness.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SLEEP TO ALL.


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/4925880833405363/


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥  ♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥  ♥*
> View attachment 235292


"Oo 'eck, you don't half have big moons round your way little girl, and that bird must have been enormous too."


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY WEEKEND DAY EVERYONE. Travel down a long country road for relaxing, by car, or by your mind. Chill, relax, slow down and ENJOY your day and weekend.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning and a wonderful weekend to you


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

Day dreams turn into nite dreams. Finish your day dreams, then catch your ride to your nite dreams of MAGIC…….SLEEP WELL……DREAM WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, Sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my forum friends:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Have a nice day!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. August truly supplies us with the lazy days of summer. ENJOY yours.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a great day!*​
**


----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon friends!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

Days are shortening……hard to keep eyes open once the sun sets.
Close your eyes and journey on to your BEST DREAMS…….GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sleep well. ♥♥  *


----------



## timoc

Pink Biz said:


> *Have a great day!*​
> *View attachment 235490*


*Listen, Bud, *I may look a softy to you, but let me tell you, our postman now sings 'soprano'.


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 235599


"Fred, I wonder why they call this place Six-Moons?"

"I don't know, Ethel, but it's a crackin' place to do a bit of 'moonin'."


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sleep well. ♥♥ *
> View attachment 235612


Goodnight, Tish, it's your turn to turn the moon off.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

A good Monday morning to all:


----------



## oldpop




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. A successful sleep makes our mind , body, and soul, wake up to a successful morning…..OR…..there’s COFFEE. Hope all are waking up to a good day. Enjoy.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 235643


"That's one way of swiggin' your coffee I suppose, well, she'd never pick that bloomin' cup up, would she? Purrrr."


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Afternoon Friends!  Let's just forget it's Monday....lol


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night




_


----------



## MickaC

Wings of the nite are so silent, you can only hear them, in your mind and in your heart.
HAPPY NITE………SLEEP WELL……and LISTEN.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 235767


Night Pam dear!


----------



## mrstime

After 5 days in the hospital I am finally home tonight.....I am sooooo happy, its a good night!


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*
> View attachment 235776


"Meow.....  I think I'll go catch a mouse, that stew would burn my tongue off."


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Less than a month left of summer so make the most of it!


----------



## Pappy

What a fantastic sunrise here this morning. Good morning everyone:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep went according to plan, hope yours went well. Tuesday is just Monday overstaying its welcome, don’t serve it breakfast, might leave then. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 235827


"*A rose*, a rose, he left me a rose, that means he hasn't done the breakfast dishes or mowed the lawn."


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## timoc

katlupe said:


> Good Morning, My Friends! Less than a month left of summer so make the most of it!
> View attachment 235806


All you need there, Kat, is a big pot of tea and I'd be glued to one of those chairs.


----------



## timoc

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 235856


Milk and two sugars please, PB.


----------



## Pink Biz

timoc said:


> Milk and two sugars please, PB.


Here you go, @timoc. Enjoy!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> "Meow.....  I think I'll go catch a mouse, that stew would burn my tongue off."


 we wouldn't want that lol


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night friends…..


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

Going to check out those beautiful things right now. Beauty is everywhere……beauty in your daydreams, in your night dreams, in the stars, in the moon. Start your trip to the nite of beauty.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL FORUM FRIENDS.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! I didn't even know it was Wednesday till I came here. Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone. From my house to yours.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Looks like someone brought his friends to work…..hope they’re not expecting a pay check. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Friends!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Seren




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

The magic of the nite never stops…..GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> View attachment 236101The magic of the nite never stops…..GOOD NITE. SLEEP WELL


Great picture!


----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night_


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Maybe some rain later.


----------



## Mizmo

*He likes to pay a visit now and again.....*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. The nite did it’s thing…..now the day will do it’s thing. A tinge of fall seems to be starting to visit.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Thursday is here already! I hope it is good for you!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening everyone.  Peace and quiet to you!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MickaC

Share your DREAMS with all the STARS, the MOON, your ANGELS, and cherish the nite……..GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_have a peaceful night





_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥  *


----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good Friday morning forum friends:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. WOW !!!!!!  Friday already, which means the weekend is making an entrance. Just like it’s supposed to. ENJOY your Friday things.


----------



## Liberty

Good morning, its...


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Afternoon SF!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good night forum:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx

Good night, my friends.   Sweet dreams.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

It’s just good old bedtime. DREAM your best DREAMS. SLEEP your best BEST SLEEP…….GOOD NITE FORUM LAND……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. HURRY…..shut the door, so the weekend can’t sneak out…..keep today and the weekend as long as you want. Be good to yourself. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tempsontime65

And a Happy[Whatever] to you too!!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GAlady said:


> View attachment 236498


That’s what I say too……we’re did the summer go..


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night. Don’t let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 236542


Sweet dreams, Lewkat, keep the snoring quiet.


----------



## timoc

Well, it's time For me to get under the covers, goodnight lovely people.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Time to be over and out, bedtime is calling……GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy

Top of the morning to all of you:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Blessed

Good Morning to all, have a great day!!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Last weekend in August. Fall is sneaking in, days are getting shorter. Other than that, ENJOY your Sunday.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Good night to you all:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good evening, have a peaceful night.





_


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## MickaC

The stars are out…..the moon is out, time to keep them company along with my ANGEL and DREAMS……….GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning Forum!

*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning my cyber neighbors:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Yes, it’s Monday, it’s dreary like a Monday, it’s feels like Monday, and will be here all day, like a Monday……ENJOY your Monday…..that’s enough Mondaying. .


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze

Good afternoon!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Going to call it a day. Good night:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night my Friends!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze

_sweet dreams




_


----------



## MickaC

Hugs from the moon, the stars, and your ANGEL make for a contented and peaceful nite.
ENJOY your PEACE……..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good Tuesday morning forum:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo

One of those nights....12.35am, 2.15am,3.45am. world news TV at 4am...back to bed 
...later


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Good Morning, have a wonderful day ♥*


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 236915


Awww, I actually felt the hugs, etc.  I needed a big kiss though.  lol


----------



## Mizmo

PamfromTx said:


> Awww, I actually felt the hugs, etc.  I needed a big kiss though.  lol


Will this one do Pam....


----------



## Pappy

Good evening everyone:


----------



## Mizmo

Long day


----------



## Liberty

Good night sweet forum friends...time to go to sleep reading a good book...got my literary cat right beside me, soaking up the zzz's!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good evening, have a peaceful night.





_


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night




_


----------



## Ruthanne

This is the kind of day we had.  Good night


----------



## GAlady




----------



## palides2021




----------



## MickaC

Sharing dreams can make a nite not so lonely. …….GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## mike4lorie

^^^^^That there is me, the last few nights... I am exhausted when I get to bed, and then, I just cannot sleep... Very very strange...^^^^


----------



## Tish

mike4lorie said:


> ^^^^^That there is me, the last few nights... I am exhausted when I get to bed, and then, I just cannot sleep... Very very strange...^^^^
> 
> View attachment 237037


Is there something bothering you Mike?


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥ *


----------



## timoc

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 236935


"What tune is your tail playing, Rita?"

"It's not into tunes, I'm chasing the flies away!"


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> Awww, I actually felt the hugs, etc.  I needed a big kiss though.  lol


.. Oooooooh, I think we need to go behind the shed for some privacy. Pam.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my forum friends:  Just pretend it says Wednesday. Must not post these before my coffee…


----------



## Ken N Tx

@Pappy


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Good morning my forum friends:
> 
> View attachment 237055


Good morning Pappy……did you know it’s Wednesday..


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Today’s camel is a no show, not a surprise. It’s hard working one day a week. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady

View attachment 237089


----------



## Pappy

MickaC said:


> Good morning Pappy……did you know it’s Wednesday..


Getting old and senile I guess. Must do more proofreading..


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## chic

May your day be filled with beauty and peace.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Everyone.  Half way through the week.  Summer is ending and fall will be happening soon.  I'll be glad for that.  I cannot stand the hot sun beating down on me anymore.  I prefer to go outside early morning or late evening.  To think I used to lay out in the sun for an hour or so every day when I was a teen.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MarkinPhx

Good evening


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Was a picture perfect summers day. I enjoyed it so, hope you did as well…….GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning my beautiful friends!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

timoc said:


> .. Oooooooh, I think we need to go behind the shed for some privacy. Pam.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my!   lol   I'm not a behind the shed woman @timoc


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all my forum friends.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY AND SEPTEMBER 1st EVERYONE. It happened again, another page turned on the calendar. Keep filling your days with ENJOYMENT. Have a good one.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis

This is a nice way to start September....the month of "Labor".


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## chic

Good afternoon. It's a beautiful day!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Calling it quits early today. Good night everyone:


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

Goodnight, sleep well everyone!


----------



## PamfromTx

What a cutie!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

SHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  Major sleep in progress……GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning on this September day:


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The long weekend is at the door…..open and welcome it in. ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’m a day late but…


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## chic

Happy lazy Friday morning.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening and Happy Weekend!


----------



## Pappy

Off to shower and watch some tv. Good night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

Nighty Night, Everyone


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## MickaC

Beauty sleep is calling…….don’t want to miss any of that……GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sleep Well, everyone. ♥ ♥  *


----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Open the door and let the long weekend in. ENJOY what makes you HAPPY.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## chic

Good afternoon. Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pinky

Sleep well, friends!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Another day gone, another nite starting. Settle in to your nite of DREAMS.
HAPPY NITE TO ALL……SLEEPVWELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good Night Everyone, Sweet Dreams   *


----------



## PamfromTx

I'm doctoring a sinus headache, stuffy nose, etc.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 237576


The weather will surely get colder soon, 'Coq au vin' will be on the menu.


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 237600


"Honestly, I don't know how MickaC fits into my old basket.


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good Night Everyone, Sweet Dreams  *
> View attachment 237609


"Oooooh yes, our evening was wonderful, but my eye is gonna be sore for a while after you poked me with your wing.


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 237610
> 
> 
> I'm doctoring a sinus headache, stuffy nose, etc.


"I'm lookin' at you, whatcha think I'm doin'?"


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Day two of the long weekend. There’s something calming about the first Sunday in September…..not quite fall yet…..summer is still at the door…..Mother Nature is sharing her colours for all to enjoy…..the smell of the fall breeze. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## chic

Good afternoon.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night everybody:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

Rest well tonight, folks


----------



## MickaC

SAFE JOURNEY on your nites’ travel……GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Aunt Bea

Good morning.
Have a safe and happy Labor Day!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone ♥♥*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum members. Happy Labor Day.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## MickaC

GOOD LABOUR DAY MORNING EVERYONE. Last day of a long weekend. Spend it well, happy, and safe. ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Hollow

It's currently 8pm here in Scotland, so...late evening, perhaps? I hope you are all having a lovely time whatever you are doing!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Hollow said:


> It's currently 8pm here in Scotland, so...late evening, perhaps? I hope you are all having a lovely time whatever you are doing!


Thank you, Hollow, and welcome to our group.


----------



## Pappy

Good night my friends:


----------



## Lewkat

Good night all.


----------



## Pinky

'Night All!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Dream about the MOON, the STARS,and all that touches you to make that perfect nite of PEACE…….HAPPY NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning Tuesday friends!


----------



## Hollow

Good morning everybody! I hope you all have a beautiful day


----------



## Lewkat

Didn't get much sleep last night.


----------



## Tish

*Good night all sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## Tish

Lewkat said:


> Didn't get much sleep last night.
> View attachment 237935


I hope you were not in pain.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat

Tish said:


> I hope you were not in pain.


No, Tish.  Just woke up and couldn't get back to sleep.  Have occasional nights like this.


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! I think I will be having another rainy day here. Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning senior forum:


----------



## mike4lorie

Lewkat said:


> Didn't get much sleep last night.
> 
> I know the feeling, got maybe 3 hours sleep myself...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mizmo

View attachment 237743


----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> Didn't get much sleep last night.
> View attachment 237935


Sorry to hear that, Lewkat, are you not feeling well.


----------



## MickaC

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 237954


Not a good start to the morning after a sleepless nite…..hope you can get some naps in.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Mother Nature is treating us to beautiful colours, September breezes, and she’s just happy these days. ENJOY Your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MarkinPhx

Happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat

MickaC said:


> Sorry to hear that, Lewkat, are you not feeling well.


I am ok, Micka, so far.  One of my off nights, I guess.


----------



## Hollow

Well its 10pm-ish here in Scotland and I'm off to bed. 

Goodnight everybody, and thank you for sharing the day with me!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Time to call it a day. Good night to everyone.


----------



## katlupe

Good Night My Friends! Have a safe night!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

katlupe said:


> Good Night My Friends! Have a safe night!
> View attachment 238085


"*Introducing*, the Olympic and World Champion catnapper.


----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 238086


"OK, have you got any chocolate?"


----------



## timoc

"Goodnight, lovely people, Tim is off to bed, to dream, I'm meeting one of the 'Bond' girls, it doesn't matter who, as long as she brings a big tub of ice cream. Nite nite."


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

In the arms of the nite, you will find the peace that will embrace you……GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL FORUM LAND.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> "Goodnight, lovely people, Tim is off to bed, to dream, I'm meeting one of the 'Bond' girl, it doesn't matter who, as long as she brings a big tub of ice cream. Nite nite."


Oi, you best leave me some of that Ice cream mister.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 238112


*"Oh, this is the night*, it's a beautiful night
And we call it bella notte
Look at the skies, they have stars in their eyes
On this lovely bella notte."


----------



## Hollow

Good morning everyone....have a wonderful day!


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 238100


----------



## Pappy

Good morning fellow members:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Time to rise and drink coffee!!!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Camel was a no show, this guy pasted the interview. Hope the nite treated all well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Hollow

Goodnight to you all . I'm going to read for awhile before dozing off.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night from Georgia, USA


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pinky




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone.♥♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you:


----------



## Hollow

Good morning everybody! I hope we all have an amazing day, whatever your plans are!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Is dark when I go to bed…..is dark when I get up…..thankfully it’s s not dark during the day. Practice your Friday things today, so you know what to do tomorrow. ENJOY your day.


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Hollow

Just to say Goodnight everyone. Its lashing down with rain which sounds cosy, but the humidity is...eww! Enjoy the rest of your day or if you are winding down....have a lovely evening!


----------



## Tish

Good Morning all.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pappy

Giving up early tonight. Have a good night:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning Friday everyone.


----------



## Hollow

Good _Morning!_ What a wonderful day - I hope you fill it with happy moments!


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends:


----------



## Pinky

Rise & Shine!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Trila




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. I’m sure this morning feels different for many of you, having lost a Superior Ieader, Her Royal Highness……but……she will always lead you by the way of your hearts, has she has done in the past, present, will in the future, caring from above.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## mike4lorie

Well, that was a surprise I woke up thinking today was Thursday... and it's not...


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pappy

Time to say my good nights:


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening and good weekend to all!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Put your wings on and fly through the NITE, and catch your DREAMS. No worries, if you fall, your ANGEL will be there to break your fall….GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## Hollow

Hello everyone! Its Saturday Sunshine! Hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, Sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy

Good Saturday morning:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Weekend day 1……still time to order an extra day for a longer weekend. ENJOY your time today.


----------



## Right Now

Have a relaxing Saturday!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a great day!

*​


----------



## Pinky




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening y'all!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night forum friends


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

_*Sweet Dreams!

*_


----------



## MickaC

It’s dark out….the clock says bedtime….so that’s exactly what I will do…HAPPY NITE…..SLEEP WELL.
..


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Hollow

Good morning! Happy Sunday to you all...may today bring you Sunshine & Sparkles


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The day of a horrific memory, opens it’s doors, to allow all to remember….911.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night to you all:


----------



## timoc

Well, this young boy is off to bed, and yes, I will remember to wash behind my ears. 
Nite nite, all.


----------



## Ruthanne

timoc said:


> Well, this young boy is off to bed, and yes, I will remember to wash behind my ears.
> Nite nite, all.


Night Timoc, sleep tight and sweet dreams to you!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening folks!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Four sets of eyes waiting for Mr. Sandman…..
Better make that five sets of eyes…..I’m down for the count too……HAPPY NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> Well, this young boy is off to bed, and yes, I will remember to wash behind my ears.
> Nite nite, all.


Nighty night, sweet dreams.
I will be checking behind your ears.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*
> View attachment 238964


"It looks 'swanderful' Swannie, can I just try it on, I promise that I won't pinch it....   honestly."


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Good Evening folks!
> 
> View attachment 238896


"I wonder if they're trying to tell me something, I must have BO."


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Early worm gets the fish:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It happened again…..went to bed Sunday nite, woke up on Monday morning. Have a great start to a new week and ENJOY day.


----------



## Right Now

Make this Monday a memorable one!  Even if you have nothing planned.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening forum friends.  A most wonderful night to you!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pinky

Sweet Dreams, everyone!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Enjoy your silence of the nite, with some of Mother Natures silent wings…….shooting silent stars……and the moon watching over……SLEEP WELL……DREAM WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥ ♥ *


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

What a great way to spend a good morning:


----------



## Pinky

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*​


----------



## timoc

GAlady said:


> View attachment 239144


"Do you come here often?
"Do you come here often?
"Do you come here often?


----------



## timoc

katlupe said:


> Good Morning My Friends!
> 
> View attachment 239159


"With ears like that, Bugs, Mum must have, well let's just say, she dallied when she should have been dillying."


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It’s going to happen one of these days…..+5 this morning…..frost free so far.
Will continue to enjoy the beautiful colours of fall. ENJOY your day.


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥ ♥ *
> View attachment 239156


"Ooooo, I think I can feel an ice creamy dream coming on."


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good night to all:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

Stars are only a short reach away. Keep them shining for all to enjoy, and we are rewarded with their soft, warm light to shine our way to our nites journey……..HAPPY DREAMS FORUM……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pinky

See you, come morning!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie

Good Morning, but going back to bed... so...


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥ ♥ *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all my friends:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It’s a little crisp out there, +3. Have a new Wednesday kid on the block…..see how he works out. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pinky

Have a lovely day, everyone


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Getting sleepy already so will say good night.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM LAND……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> .View attachment 239470


"Go for a paddle", Micka said, "Go for a paddle, you'll love it", she said.
"Yeh, but it's escaped her attention that we have short legs, and I hate swimming."


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*
> View attachment 239480


"I know that you are hiding somewhere behind me Mickey Mouse, so when I've finished watching the stars for a bit, you are gonna be my supper."


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## timoc

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 239484


"*Mike*, I know these specs are supposed to make me look cool, but I can't see a bloomin' thing."


----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo

_*GOOD MORNING, GOOD MORNING, GOOD MORNING*_


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Fall is knocking on the door more and more every day. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pinky

Have a lovely day, everyone


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning All. Just a reminder...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

*checkin out early*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

It's getting closer to the weekend


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night my love


----------



## Ruthanne

I was just using the suggested text on my phone....


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Guess what time it is…..time for butts around here to be in bed…….GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you:


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Friday has landed. Another week almost out the door. Might have to cancel some flights…..the time is just flying by. Finish off the week and ENJOY your day.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning people!  Have a great day


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Good morning to all  "Friday Forum Friends"...enjoy your beautiful "almost fall" day.


----------



## Pinky

It's almost the WEEKEND! Dance! Dance! Dance!


----------



## Right Now

Enjoy the end of the week!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Time to call it a day. Good night.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

Pleasant dreams, to all


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> .View attachment 239715


Beleaf it or not, I'm sitting on Micka's shoulders.


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 239722


"Good grief, Ruth, you don't half grow big tomatoes, and if one of them fell off your plate it could break your foot, be careful."


----------



## timoc

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 239833


The last time I looked up at the heavens to admire the stars, a lamp-post walked into me.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Sleep well everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*
> View attachment 239862


I know that you are supposed to find me, but I'll give you a clue, I'm just to your right side, lying down, with my lips puckered.


----------



## mike4lorie

\


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Cool, drizzly day just like yesterday. Has anyone looked at their calendar…..September is over half over……where did it go. I’ll put a search in lost and found……maybe we can get some days back. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good night, friends.


----------



## Liberty

Have a lovely evening and a wonderful good night's sleep.


----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night! 

*


----------



## Pinky

Nighty night, everyone!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening and good night


----------



## MickaC

Time to punch out the clock for about 8 hours…..but the moon, stars, and ANGELS will be on the nite shift.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning fun folks!


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone ♥♥*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The sun is rising, hopefully for a nice day. The days’ light is shortening. Mother Nature is starting to take advantage of the longer nites, for some much need rest. Do the easy Sunday thing. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## mike4lorie

Well, I am up for the second time today, went back to bed earlier, and Carl and I are just getting up again...


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good night from Pappy:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Was a beautiful September day……now it’s a beautiful September nite, with an amazing sunset.GOOD NITE……….SLEEP WELL


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from sleepy Pappy:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. A day that will be like no other. Have a good day, all.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*

Good Morning!   *


----------



## Tish

*Good morning every one, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Pappy

Have a great evening everybody.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!

*


----------



## MickaC

She will still watch over her countries, over Paddington bear, her Royal fur companions, and her loved family. REST IN PEACE tonite and every nite. GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥♥ *


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Tuesday morning forum friends.  May this new day treat you very well


----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, my friends! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It’s happening……our last official day of summer is approaching the exit door. I’m sure Mother Nature has a lot more happiness to share with us…..I hope. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Signing off early tonight. Have a great evening.
Photo is the latest launch from the cape.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pinky

Goodnight to the pack


----------



## MickaC

Looks like there’s no sharing with the bed or blanket tonite.
It’s a Corgi world and Corgis rule.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

MickaC said:


> Looks like there’s no sharing with the bed or blanket tonite.
> It’s a Corgi world and Corgis rule.
> GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.View attachment 240541


Awww... so cute


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all my Senior Forum friends.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## DebraMae

Good morning everybody.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another cozy sleep. Look what showed up, with big attitude, because someone forgot to lock the door. ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar

*Good Afternoon from S Georgia *


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening my  forum friends.


----------



## Pappy

This old man is going to call it a day. Good night to all.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

Had big plans to accomplish a few things but just didn't feel all that great... today.  Nite, everyone.   I went out last night to a couple of shops; bought a ceramic napkin holder.  The handbag (well, there were 3 that I liked) were all sold at Marshall's.   Grrrrrr

My current napkin holder (a basket) has a story behind it.  I'll tell you the story ... some day.  For now, nite, nite.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Trila




----------



## MickaC

The sunset says….time to escape from the day….slip into the nite, and enjoy our nites’ treasures.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Need a helping hand? Here’s one.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE…….Retired last nite, it was still summer…..woke up this morning, it was fall……how fitting, also our first frost this morning. Have a great day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Folks


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good night, good people.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!

*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

I guess I was a little ahead of myself about Falls’ arrival……officially landed just after 8:00 this evening.

It’s that time of day, again, when you want to let the day go….and enter the time of day that the moon, stars, and your dreams are waiting your presence……..GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good night everyone




_


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥♥*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Woke up to a dreary, cool, wet day. Tie up your week and make room for the weekend. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose

_Good Morning




_​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Lewkat

Good night SF.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe

Good night my friends! Have a safe night!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Where applicable...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well




_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM……….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone. Join me in a cup of coffee.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another week making an exit. Make the weekend about you. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Top of the Morning to you!*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good night, everyone.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep tight




_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning good people;


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE. Hope all have a relaxing day…..do what makes your Sunday you. ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening to All...


----------



## kimmer

Ruthanne said:


> Good Evening to All...
> 
> 
> View attachment 241333


I'm probably wrong but reminds me of Split Rock Lighthouse


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight....


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

For some, the silence of the nite has a very soft voice……telling of all our loved ones…….Shhhhhhhhh……She’s speaking now……listen,…….GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

Sweet dreams


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning forum folks,..


----------



## Tish

_*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥ ♥*_


----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope the nite treated everyone well. A new week to venture out in…..ENJOY your venture and your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

.   *HAVE A PLEASANT EVENING*


----------



## Pappy

This says it all. Good night everyone:


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz

Toodles!


----------



## MickaC

Well, it’s that time of nite, arrived right on schedule. No worries, think we all know what to do.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP ANY WAY YOU WANT……but……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥   ♥*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from rainy Florida.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Try to take time to smell the September air, take in all the colours of Mother Natures colouring book…..they will soon be gone to make room for October. ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady

**


----------



## Pink Biz

* Good Morning! 

*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon y'all...


----------



## Mizmo

Ruthanne said:


> Good afternoon y'all...
> 
> View attachment 241640




Thank you and sending it back to you.....


----------



## Ruthanne

Mizmo said:


> Thank you and sending it back to you.....


Thanks


----------



## Shalimar

Pappy said:


> Good morning from rainy Florida.
> 
> View attachment 241579


Pappy, is that a new paint job I see behind you and your lovely wife? The dark wall is stunning.


----------



## Pappy

Shalimar said:


> Pappy, is that a new paint job I see behind you and your lovely wife? The dark wall is stunning.


Shalimar..I think you sent the wrong attachment. Your question doesn’t match the photo. Pappy.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night all.


----------



## Pappy

Good evening folks…


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

The nite looks so inviting, think i’ll start my journey now, past the moon, past the stars, to my DREAMS.
HAPPY NITE to ALL……..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night from Meow to You! 

*


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone ♥  ♥*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> Good Morning, my friends! I hope you have a wonderful day!
> View attachment 240438


I hope you and bunny boy have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## oldpop




----------



## CinnamonSugar

good morning!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Just go ahead with your day without the camel…….looks like he hasn’t left home yet. ENJOY your day.


.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Have a wonderful evening and night time y'all!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY DREAMS…….SLEEP WELL ALL IN FORUMLAND.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night Forum! *


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Goodnight everyone, sweet dreams ♥  ♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky

Rise and Shine! Have a lovely day, everyone!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning. We still have power as you can guess. Storm will last all day with high winds and rain..


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Good morning. We still have power as you can guess. Storm will last all day with high winds and rain..
> 
> View attachment 241996View attachment 241997


So HAPPY to hear, Pappy…..try and keep staying safe.
Do you have enough rubber duckies, I could send you some…...


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

MickaC said:


> So HAPPY to hear, Pappy…..try and keep staying safe.
> Do you have enough rubber duckies, I could send you some…...


Micka, don’t have room for anymore duckies. Tub is full..


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another beautiful September fall day for us here. I put an order to Mother Nature for endless beautiful days……hope she gets it before spring. ENJOY your day. 
PLEASE STAY SAFE for all affected from Mother Natures furry.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening everyone.  May your night be perfect


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Have a peaceful night




_


----------



## MickaC

It’s that time of day, where we can escape from the day, and venture into our nites’ journey. The road is peaceful, ENJOY your travel.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy

Good morning, yawn. 3 am and can’t sleep again.Enjoy your day.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥   ♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo

*GOOD MORNING ALL*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It happened……last day of September, back door got left open, and September is on it’s way out.
Make the most out of your day. ENJOY.


----------



## Pinky

Hello everyone .. happy Friday


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams.  *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum. Have a great day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## CinnamonSugar

I know it’s morning but I’ve been up since 3:30 (on call) so I’m gonna try to catch a few more zzzz’s.  Good night!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD OCTOBER 1st MORNING EVERYONE. The pages on the calendar have turned once again. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pinky

It's the weekend, so, SMILE!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I know it’s morning but I’ve been up since 3:30 (on call) so I’m gonna try to catch a few more zzzz’s.  Good night!


Not long to go now CS>..


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Not long to go now CS>..


yep, @hollydolly .... six days and counting!  =D


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends!


----------



## Pappy

Good night my friends.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good night, everyone.


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pinky




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

The nites’ eyes are watching over you, to keep you safe, happy, contented for your nites’ travels.
GOOD NITE……..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥   ♥*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Hope you have a beautiful day!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you. Pappy is blessed to have you as my friends.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING TO ALL. Take the day, and do what is enjoyable to you, our own time sometimes gets pushed to the back of the line. RELAX. Love what the day will bring you in happiness.


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Good morning to all of you. Pappy is blessed to have you as my friends.
> 
> View attachment 242520


As well, we are blessed to have you as a friend. HAPPY day to you, Pappy.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 242536


I have always loved that quote……and still do.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

Nite is upon us…..fear not the dark…..the eyes of the nite will lite our way…..to our nitely magic…..our DREAMS.
GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL FORUM LAND.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night





_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥  ♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx

Yikes, it is Monday!


----------



## PamfromTx

As I was piddling around in the kitchen I could see from a distance...many lights.  I went out to see and it was a school bus loading up school children.  It was 6:20 am!  Felt sorry for those little ones.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Colour is falling everywhere. ENJOY your day and the start of a new week.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening forum friends...


----------



## Tish

*Good morning, have a wonderful day ♥*


----------



## Pappy

Pappys signing off early tonight. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RubyK

*GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE!*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

The nite is for treasures, magic, and all the DREAMS our hearts can hold. Our ANGELS are there by our sides to help unfold the goodness of the nite…….SAFE JOURNEY…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥  ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## timoc

RubyK said:


> *GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE!*


"Ere, d'ya mind findin' yer own field, yer tramplin' all over my dinner!"


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Sweet dreams everyone. ♥  ♥*
> View attachment 242840


"When I click my claws you will be my slave."


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Good morning
> 
> View attachment 242842


"I'll bet that if you fell in there you'd come out nice and clean."


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pappy

A bright and early good morning to all of you.


----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 242843View attachment 242843


Thank you, LewKat, your message came over in stereo.


----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 242845


"That ice cream of Tim's is a sod and a half to get out of my fur."


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Mother Nature is continuing with her fall treasures. The sight of colours, the smell of October air, the sky full of feathered travellers. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a wonderful day!  ☕️ 

*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## timoc

Paco Dennis said:


>


G-g-g-g-g-good afternoon, PD.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Mizmo

Paco Dennis said:


>


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

Sometimes the loudest sound you can hear…..is the silence of the nite, deep within your mind, soul and heart.
Have a STILL NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams Everyone. ♥  ♥*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good Wednesday morning from Pappys house.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Mizmo

*Been a while..time for his  visit...*.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Camel sent a replacement today…..but…..this little guy doesn’t look very happy about his job. A dreary, sprinkly morning. Hope the day goes well for all. ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Time for me to call it a day.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening  and good night


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Ruthanne said:


> Good evening  and good night
> 
> View attachment 243152


 
Ok you know my brain had to go down that rabbit hole….  Granny as yoda, Ellie Mae as Princess Leia, and Jethro as Hans Solo     In one episode, granny/yoda could raise an x-wing from the cement pond to the astonishment of Mr Drysdale/Like Skywalker


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

TRAVEL PEACEFULLY………SLEEP WELL……Till our morning travels.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well




_


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Blessed

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 243206


hope you have a great peace full day!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from sleepy Pappy.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo

.............*Have a great day*


----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 243210


Absolutely fell in LOVE with this, Pam..


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The time of year Mother Nature is really confusing. At nite, it’s dark, so we go to bed…….in the morning, it’s still dark, are we supposed to wait for her alarm clock, daylite, to get up.  . ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning...have a terrific day! 🪸

*


----------



## Ruthanne

Happy Thursday to you!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good afternoon from S GA


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

My dry eyes are driving me nuts so I need to say good night.


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Happy Thursday to you!
> 
> View attachment 243273


"Do you come here often?"

"Only on leap years."


----------



## PamfromTx

MickaC said:


> Absolutely fell in LOVE with this, Pam..


Feel free to save it.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## timoc

*I had a dream the other night. *

I was with a pretty girl and we were riding a tandem bike through beautiful countryside, I'm off to bed now, perhaps we will meet up again.

Goodnight lovely people.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC

GOOD NITE FORUM…….SLEEP well.


----------



## PamfromTx

Good night.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning Everyone! Have a super Friday!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning . I'm up early and it's so quiet here. I may take a nap now


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Mother Nature isn’t up yet, it’s still dark……she hasn’t turned the heat on yet either, it’s -5…..other than that, it’s just plain Friday. ENJOY your day, and the start of the weekend.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Friday!  Whatever you do tonight, I hope it's a good time for you!


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Have a happy nite of sharing…….GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

From Pappys house to yours…Good night.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep well





_


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Melbourne and Palm Bay Florida.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE…..Blessings to all fellow Canadians on this first turkey day of Canadian Thanksgiving.
We are thankful for blessings everyday. Have a great one.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Right Now




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Signing off to watch football. Good night to all of you.


----------



## Lewkat

Baseball playoffs are here and the Mets get another chance to redeem themselves.


----------



## MickaC

*Got my favourite jammies on……bedtime story please.
Do the jammy thing, call it a nite…….SLEEP WELL FORUM.*


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night




_


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning senior forum members.


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning! I hope you have a beautiful day!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Was a peaceful moonlit nite. Hope your nite treated you well.
Day 2 of Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. ENJOY your autumn day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Was a peaceful moonlit nite. Hope your nite treated you well.
> Day 2 of Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. ENJOY your autumn day. View attachment 243738


Happy Thanksgiving to Miicka and everyone in Canada!


----------



## Ruthanne

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Time to call it day. Good night.


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to Miicka and everyone in Canada!


Thanks Ruthanne. .


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MickaC

*Guess what time it is……time for all tired puppies to go to bed……GOOD NITE FORUM LAND……SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RubyK




----------



## SeaBreeze

_sweet dreams





_


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Last over feasting day for us Canadians, and then there’s all those leftovers. The nite was quiet and peaceful, hope yours was as well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis

"Good Beautiful Morning.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon, evening


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

The nite is filled with so many TREASURES, ENJOY them all.
GOOD NITE FORUM……..SLEEP WELL……SLEEP TREASURED.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Paco Dennis

We are having a rainy night. Our creek is bone dry. Let it rain! Sleep well.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Sleep peacefully




_


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams *


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

*I'm off out now*, the sun is shining and I'm going to try a five mile walk (slowly of course).  
I'm meeting up with two young 62 year old ladies who do this walk every day (I hope that they'll be gentle with me). 
I've told them both, that if I become feint and worse for wear, then they are free to administer the ' kiss of life', first one of them, then the other...... repeatedly, and when a smile appears on my mush, they will know the remedy is working.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

A good morning to all of you.


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning Friends! Have a terrific day!!!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Thanksgiving weekend was full of Mother Natures’ happiness, and think she’s still happy for today. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## timoc

timoc said:


> *I'm off out now*, the sun is shining and I'm going to try a five mile walk (slowly of course).
> I'm meeting up with two young 62 year old ladies who do this walk every day (I hope that they'll be gentle with me).
> I've told them both, that if I become feint and worse for wear, then they are free to administer the ' kiss of life', first one of them, then the other...... repeatedly, and when a smile appears on my mush, they will know the remedy is working.



*Well, I honestly didn't think that I was going to make it, but I did.* 

My feet were killing me when I got home, so a soak in hot salt water eased them a bit.

About half way through the walk, one of the ladies asked me how I was and I told her, "If you want to practice the 'kiss of life' on me, I wouldn't object." 
She replied, "Behave yourself, Tim, or you won't come with us again."
"OK", I moaned, "But, if you like, I'll try the 'kiss of life' on you."
I won't tell you what she said after that.


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 244056


"Your two acorns and I'll raise you five acorns."


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

*Mom……it was my turn for the top bunk…….
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Pappy

Enough time on the iPad today. Good night.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## katlupe

Good Night, my friends! Have a peaceful sleep........


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> *View attachment 244142*


"You may have climbed the stairway to Heaven, but it stinks like Hell of you under here."


----------



## timoc

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 244146


"What did you say?"


----------



## Pinky

Sweet & Peaceful Dreams to all!


----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 244148
> Sweet & Peaceful Dreams to all!


"Sleep well, Pinky, but please don't snore."


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*


----------



## oldpop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Hope you have good day!


----------



## Mizmo

timoc said:


> "What did you say?"


Tim, really...You forgot your hearing aids again !!!!......................


----------



## CinnamonSugar

oldpop said:


>


I like your new Avatar, @oldpop ....  too fun!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. We all know what day it is……looks like we all know who didn’t show up for work.
This guy looks less than impressed to stand in…….and looking like he feasted well on turkey days. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

A good autumn Wednesday morning to everyone on the forum!


----------



## Right Now

Woke you all up with this, didn't I?


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Busy day today, so I’ll say good night.


----------



## Mizmo

Signing off...got the macular eye jab today...ouch ...need to rest it


----------



## MickaC

*You can use my bed if you want……turn the lights off on your way out, thanks.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening forum friends.


----------



## Pinky

See you in the morning, friends


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 244218


"*You'd think* that someone would invent an Alka Seltzer tree, and then plant it next to that big oak over there."


----------



## timoc

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 244247


"Of course I don't mind the pouch living in my house, she's my hot water bottle."


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> *View attachment 244307*



"*Sigh*......... Micka loves the bones of me, she provides me with warmth and a cozy bed, lashings of my favourite foods, but isn't awful when there is nothing to moan about?"


----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 244315
> See you in the morning, friends


"*Dive off* if you must, lovely girl, but it's a very, very long way before you make the splash."


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*
> View attachment 244372


"Oh yes..... a moonlight swim, and I haven't brought my cozzie."


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. I think the days are flying away just like the leaves in the wind. Hope your dreams danced around you happily. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

A beautiful morning, all in nature's technicolor best just for you!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Finally got our internet back up. It was off when I got up at 5 am and just came back on about an hour ago. Sure messes up my forums and friends.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening.  Having a blah day, taking it easy.


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

The kind of nite, to fill up with a hot bowl of porridge, warm covers, and a dreamy nite.
GOOD NITE FORUM LAND……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

I’m out for the night. Good night.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning fellow forum folks


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Have a fantastic Friday!!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a wonderful day!   

*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another week trying to exit, days seem to be waiting to leave, faster, and faster.
Mother Nature isn’t up yet, she must be tired from making all the fierce winds for us.
Keep dancing….ENJOY your day.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good Morning, forum Friends!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Mizmo

*Bad night....*..


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening and have a great weekend!


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

*Looks like a king bed would be a great investment.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL FORUM.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night everyone!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## DebraMae

Good night...................................


----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 244694


Yes.  I could, thank you!


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Yes.  I could, thank you!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night_


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

good night


----------



## Ruthanne

Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning and Happy Weekend!


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone from Miss Sugsie and me, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning good people.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Day!

*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Fell into a cozy nites’ sleep, did you, hope so.
Now it’s morning, and the weekend. Hope your day and the weekend treat you all well. ENJOY.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo

Pinky said:


> View attachment 244757




Pinky..I just love that grin and those twinkly eyes...makes me smile..keep him around for frequent morning  viewings


----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 244757


"Erro, an oo oo ee a avore, ett this looddee offee ou ov eye ouff."  

Let see you translate this.


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Time for a HAPPY nite with HAPPY DREAMS…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 244897


"Would you all mind going away, I'm not alive yet!"


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 244898


"This is Pam's hat and specs, but they do look better on me, don't ya think?"


----------



## Mizmo

signing off...got two episodes of Miss Scarlett andThe Duke to watch.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

Lovely Dreams to all


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Sunday morning


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 244921


"Pam...... Pam..... *PAM*, the cat flap is jammed and I need a pee."


----------



## GAlady




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*
> View attachment 244938


"Hmmmm.. that dress is disintigrating by the second, I think I'll stick around for a while."


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, Everybody! Hope you have a beautiful Sunday!


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky

Happy Sunday, everyone ..


----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 244970
> Happy Sunday, everyone ..


"*Pink-y-y-y-y-y-y*, I told you not to bring that dog into the house, I've caught a flea the size of a cherry and I can't shift it."


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Frost on the pumpkins this morning, -5. Do happy things for yourself. ENJOY your day, and the start of a new week.


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night good people.


----------



## MickaC

Time to indulge in the beauty sleep routine……think I’ve missed a few years of that…..or maybe a lot of years…….GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL BEAUTIES.


----------



## Right Now

Had a good day, hope you all enjoy your evening.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 245010


"I know, I'm irrisistable, aren't I, gizza kiss."


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, sweet dreams ♥  ♥*


----------



## Pappy

Pappy's up real early this morning. So, good morning to all of you.


----------



## Pinky

I hope Mr. Sun makes an appearance today ..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Happened again…..the weekend found the exit door, Monday found the enter door.
So…..let’s get our ducks in a row, and ENJOY the day and the new week.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

Finally got some much needed rain this morning...fed the outdoor cats in the garage!  Thank you, thank you!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

MickaC said:


> GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Happened again…..the weekend found the exit door, Monday found the enter door.
> So…..let’s get our ducks in a row, and ENJOY the day and the new week.View attachment 245188


Most days, I’m just proud of my ducks are in the same *pond* lol


----------



## oldpop




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! This is one of the wolves at Wolf Mountain Nature Center not far from me.


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> Good Morning, My Friends! This is one of the wolves at Wolf Mountain Nature Center not far from me.
> View attachment 245205


He’s so MAJESTIC…….almost makes me shiver.


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good Night everyone, sweet dreams ♥  ♥*
> View attachment 245144


"Meow, Tish, can you switch that thing off, it's making my blinking eyes feel peculiar."


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 245175


"I'm emptying all your acorns out of my mailbox."


----------



## Ruthanne

A great week ahead to all!  Winter is coming!  A little snow is predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## Right Now

Have a relaxing evening all!


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Another day done…..another nite to enjoy……GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL in your mind , heart and soul.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good night my friends.


----------



## Mizmo

It is only 7.30 p.m. and I am yawning already.......


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Good Night!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥ ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning Senior Forums!  A wonderful day to you


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning and enjoy your tea or coffee.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. A slower start this morning, - 7, but promises of a nice day.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Right Now

Have an amazing day everyone!


----------



## Liberty

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Fear not…..our DREAMS are with us endlessly, care for them well.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## timoc

Goodnight lovely people, enjoy your dreams. 

I'll be missing for a week or two, I need to stop looking at a computer and give my eyes a good rest.


----------



## Lewkat

timoc said:


> Goodnight lovely people, enjoy your dreams.
> 
> I'll be missing for a week or two, I need to stop looking at a computer and give my eyes a good rest.


Take care of those peepers, Tim.  We'll miss you while you are gone.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good night. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx

*Good night and sweet dreams, everyone.  I'm sleepy already.*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ruthanne

timoc said:


> Goodnight lovely people, enjoy your dreams.
> 
> I'll be missing for a week or two, I need to stop looking at a computer and give my eyes a good rest.


Take good  care!  See you soon.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning Wednesday!  A glorious day to all.  Practice gratitude for more positivity in life...


----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> Goodnight lovely people, enjoy your dreams.
> 
> I'll be missing for a week or two, I need to stop looking at a computer and give my eyes a good rest.


Enjoy your time away Tim, you will be missed.


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


>


You beat me to it! That is the exact one I had picked out for today!!


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning my Friends! Hope your day is fun!


----------



## Pappy

Good Wednesday morning folks.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! Hope you have a terrific day. 

*


----------



## Pinky




----------



## MickaC

@timoc Have a good break……try and be good…..look forward to your return.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Be easy on this little one, he’s just learning about hump day. Be easy on yourself, as well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

katlupe said:


> Good Morning my Friends! Hope your day is fun!
> 
> View attachment 245518


katlupe...she looks so much like my cat "Gigi"!


----------



## Liberty

A good and colorful morning to you all!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> You beat me to it! That is the exact one I had picked out for today!!


great minds think alike..


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Was an amazing fall day…..Mother Nature can still be generous, Bless her.
But, now, it’s GOOD NITE where there’s room…….SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Pappy

Time to pack it in. Good night.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening forum....


----------



## Mizmo

Well, hmm...I had a glass of wine with dinner, first in months.
 sooo..well, hmm..did go to my head  a little but I did eat dinner...


----------



## Lewkat

Good night everyone.  See you on the morrow.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥☽☾ ♥ ‍*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning Forum! 

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning! Have a nice day!


----------



## Mizmo

*But Y'All....*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. 
*Was up with the birds…..but l don’t want any worms.*
Another beautiful day promised……ENJOY yours.


----------



## Liberty

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 245658 Well, hmm...I had a glass of wine with dinner, first in months.
> sooo..well, hmm..did go to my head  a little but I did eat dinner...View attachment 245660


If you aren't used to wine, just don't drink it on an empty stomach...always have a bit of an  appetizer with it...lol.


----------



## Liberty

*A Good gorgeous morning to y'all!*


----------



## Mizmo

Liberty said:


> If you aren't used to wine, just don't drink it on an empty stomach...always have a bit of an  appetizer with it...lol.



It has been almost a year since I had any alcohol what with operations , medications etc etc.
I did eat some potato chips with it and drank it with my dinner. 
It was a big glass. 
My wobbly hand  shook when pouring.....well, that's my excuse anyway
cheers


----------



## Right Now

Sunshine here, it's a nice morning!  A good day to get lots done.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## MickaC

Our daily wisdom even needs a restful nite………GOOD NITE……..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/9710955436668053/


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Have a great Friday!!!


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> Good Morning My Friends! Have a great Friday!!!
> 
> View attachment 245846


Good Morning Kat, hope you and bunny boy have a great day!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop




----------



## CinnamonSugar

October, don’t be in such a rush to leave!!   Good morning my friends


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Where do the days go. Slow down and ENJOY your day and your weekend starting.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Right Now

Here's one to make you grin.....  A blue footed booby.
Mornin' everyone!


----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning




​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

The moon and stars adds brightness to our nite, to lite paths to our precious dreams…….GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

Been an exhausting day so I’ll say my good nights.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum members.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Click on the pause…….and keep the weekend for all your HAPPY things.
Have a great day.


----------



## Right Now

Have the best day you can today!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CinnamonSugar

the novelty of have the weekend free has not worn off.    YAY!!   What kind of mischief can I get into today?


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Right Now

Enjoy your Saturday evening friends!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone.


----------



## MickaC

Time for some serious ZZZZZZZZZZZZ’s.  GOOD NITE FORUM LAND……..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night





_


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> Good night
> 
> View attachment 246124


How sweet, I had a friend many years ago.  She bred and sold them for pets. Our library had one in resident mascot in the children's area!  Hope you have a wonderful sleep!


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. *


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx

3:06am!!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

To all you wonderful people, good morning.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Saturday closed the door……Sunday opened the door.
Treat yourself well and ENJOY your day with HAPPY things.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening, some gentle relaxing music I'm listening to:


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Falling asleep to the sound of the nite…..SILENCE…..HAPPY NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good night my friends.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Blessed

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 246276


Goodnight, sweet Pam!


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze

_sleep well_


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! A new week........make it a good one!


----------



## Pappy

Time to start your day.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 246267


So BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Does Monday actually make any difference to us retirees’…..for me, not, just an excuse to grumble.
A soggy, rainy, cool wake up. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Right Now

Enjoy this Monday!


----------



## Liberty

MickaC said:


> GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Does Monday actually make any difference to us retirees’…..for me, not, just an excuse to grumble.
> A soggy, rainy, cool wake up. ENJOY your day.View attachment 246330


Send some of that rain to us MickaC...we sure could use it!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

Liberty said:


> Send some of that rain to us MickaC...we sure could use it!


I’ll get right on that……this afternoon soon enough.🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldaunt

This morning while walking the dog...


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Everyone needs a nite story, wether it be from a book, from our minds, or from our hearts…….GOOD NITE…..SLEEP WELL, WARM and COZY.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky

Sleep time!


----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another dreary day is at the door. Mother Nature must be tired. Find a warm and happy place and ENJOY your day.


----------



## Right Now

Let's all have a satisfying Tuesday!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Shalimar

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 246350


I really want that hat!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening everyone


----------



## MickaC

The darkness of the nite prepares us for our journey with the STARS, MOON, and our ANGELS.
SAFE JOURNEY…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 246593


Night, night LewKat, sweet dreams.


----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 246447
> 
> Sleep time!


Bluddee 'ell, that catnip doesn't half get up your nose.


----------



## Lewkat

timoc said:


> Night, night LewKat, sweet dreams.


Welcome back, Tim.


----------



## timoc

Good night lovely people, I'll leave you with this...


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_sweet dreams





_


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone. ♥♥ *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

timoc said:


> Good night lovely people, I'll leave you with this...


It's so nice to see you back @timoc .  What have you been up to


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning.  Couldn't sleep but for two hours last night.  At least I got some sleep


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> It's so nice to see you back @timoc .  What have you been up to


Well, Ruth, you are not going to believe this, but I was all dressed up in my red and black striped jumper, I had my black 'Zorro' mask on, I had my trusty jemmy in my hand, but some rotten sod had robbed my getaway car, so I'll just have to do that bank on another day, so, I just went for walks and kept away from computer screens to give my eyes a bit of a rest. 

Have a lovely day.


----------



## Ruthanne

timoc said:


> Well, Ruth, you are not going to believe this, but I was all dressed up in my red and black striped jumper, I had my black 'Zorro' mask on, I had my trusty jemmy in my hand, but some rotten sod had robbed my getaway car, so I'll just have to do that bank on another day, so, I just went for walks and kept away from computer screens to give my eyes a bit of a rest.
> 
> Have a lovely day.


I bet you looked cute in your jumper and zorro mask!  Missed you and your wittiness!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to you all.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I bet you looked cute in your jumper and zorro mask!  Missed you and your wittiness!


Ruthanne.. Timoc hasn't been anywhere...lol


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> Ruthanne.. Timoc hasn't been anywhere...lol


Holly, Timoc took a break from us for a few days.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Holly, Timoc took a break from us for a few days.


LOL.. a few days... !!


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends!


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> LOL.. a few days... !!


He made a post awhile back saying he was going to take a break --I thought it was longer than a few days --like a few weeks.  Anyhow he still was missed by me.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. A new stand in for the camel…..a bit on the thin side, but he’s smiling. Find a reason to smile, there are lots of reasons. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Nites have their own way of happening, along with the stars and the moon and our DREAMS.
HAPPY NITE HAPPENINGS……SLEEP WELL…till the morning of happenings.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx

Good night, everyone.  Again, thank you for the lovely birthday wishes.  My birthday is on the 26th of October.  Sweet dreams.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning….


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis

Wishing a GOOD DAY for all


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another nite spent well. Another day waking up……How in the world did it get to be October 27……I think someone stole a whole bunch of days……whoever it was, PLEASE RETURN THEM !!!!! ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

The nite is filled with many eyes….but fear not….they help lite the way to your nites’ magic.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

Getting sleepy ..


----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 246959
> Getting sleepy ..


"Good night, Pinky, sleep well, have lovely dreams, and tickle that kitty's belly before you go."


----------



## timoc

"Good night lovely people, you can all come out to play now, this daft old beggar is off to bed."


----------



## Pinky

timoc said:


> "Good night lovely people, you can all come out to play now, this daft old beggar is off to bed."


Nighty night, and sweet dreams to you, Timoc


----------



## Pappy

A very good night to all of you.


----------



## PamfromTx

This dinosaur is sleepy and tired but determined to stay up another hour.  I still need to return a phone call that I missed, yesterday.  One of my nieces called and I was already asleep last evening around 8 p.m.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Good Night! Have a safe night!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening.  I slept all day and then some.  Just been feeling so tired lately.  Maybe it's the crazy weather changes all the time.  Anyhow sweet dreams to you


----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> "Good night lovely people, you can all come out to play now, this daft old beggar is off to bed."


Sweet Dreams Tim.


----------



## Tish

*Swett dreams everyone. ♥♥ *


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning forum people...


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Swett dreams everyone. ♥♥ *
> View attachment 246997


"*Swett* dreams?"  *Swett* dreams, Tish, you've no idea what I got up to in mine last night, and I'm not telling"


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> The nite is filled with many eyes….but fear not….they help lite the way to your nites’ magic.
> GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM.View attachment 246951



"I'll bet you don't see many mice around your place, Micka!"


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Good morning forum people...
> 
> View attachment 246998


"Morning, Ruth, are you ready for your tap-dancing lessons, well, I'll just sit here with this cup of tea and watch you?"


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## hollydolly

Mornin' all....


----------



## Ruthanne

timoc said:


> "Morning, Ruth, are you ready for your tap-dancing lessons, well, I'll just sit here with this cup of tea and watch you?"


Yes I'm starting the lessons after I've had another strong cup of coffee.  Sure you can watch... I'd love the company!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Friday is here! Doesn't seem to matter to me much now though.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning. Have a great day.


----------



## MickaC

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE. The week is slipping out the door, to make room for the weekend. Mother Nature’s going to sleep earlier and earlier every nite……and waking up later and later every morning.
Going to be another beautiful day…… ENJOY yours.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning to you!*


----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Right Now

Where is all of this nice weather coming from?  I want you all to enjoy it with me!


----------



## Lewkat

Right Now said:


> Where is all of this nice weather coming from?  I want you all to enjoy it with me!
> 
> View attachment 247055


Ain't it great, Right Now?


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY NITE of PEACEFUL TRAVELS………SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning friends!


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning! May you rise to new hopes and dreams. I wish you all the best in everything you do.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis

Yea, Right.  

Have a great day!


----------



## Liberty

Good morning forum friends...hope you enjoy your day.  I'm going to read a good book with a cat!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. A beautiful Saturday……relaxing on a hammock, palm trees blowing, sound of the waves……
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh……crap…….wrong country, that was only a dream.
But…..it’s going to be another great day here.
Mother Nature is still happy.
ENJOY your day, and the start of the weekend.


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Mizmo

*GOOD MORNING*


----------



## Right Now

Hope you all have a great couple of days!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

The MAGIC is on it’s way……….
Another amazingly beautiful fall day closing.
DREAM MAGIC…….GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

And time to say good night.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Frank Smith

I was given orders today from my wife that I just had to relax. She said I had done too much this week and today and tomorrow all I am allowed to do is rest. I think I'll listen.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, wishing you pleasant dreams. ♥♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Or I’m my case…..COFFEE.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD HALLOWEEN EVE EVERYONE. Our last October Sunday. Rest your brooms, your scary faces, feed your black cats well, carve your pumpkin creations, sort out the treats, as so you keep your favourites for yourself.
ENJOY your Sunday.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## CinnamonSugar

hope y’all have a great day!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes

*Well, now that I finally have gotten done crying (so far) and I am feeling better. I was cleaning up old papers that I had saved for years. I came across a letter my older brother sent me many years ago. He was 13yrs older than me. He passed away about 10yrs ago, The letter thanked me and my sister for taking such good care of my parents. He mentioned that he was busy with his own life and even after all my parents did for him he did nothing for them. After I read the letter,I called my sister and read it to her. Even though I had read it to her when I got it I  read it to her again. So for about an hour, we both cried. *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

Sassycakes said:


> *Well, now that I finally have gotten done crying (so far) and I am feeling better. I was cleaning up old papers that I had saved for years. I came across a letter my older brother sent me many years ago. He was 13yrs older than me. He passed away about 10yrs ago, The letter thanked me and my sister for taking such good care of my parents. He mentioned that he was busy with his own life and even after all my parents did for him he did nothing for them. After I read the letter,I called my sister and read it to her. Even though I had read it to her when I got it I  read it to her again. So for about an hour, we both cried. *


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

Sassycakes said:


> *Well, now that I finally have gotten done crying (so far) and I am feeling better. I was cleaning up old papers that I had saved for years. I came across a letter my older brother sent me many years ago. He was 13yrs older than me. He passed away about 10yrs ago, The letter thanked me and my sister for taking such good care of my parents. He mentioned that he was busy with his own life and even after all my parents did for him he did nothing for them. After I read the letter,I called my sister and read it to her. Even though I had read it to her when I got it I  read it to her again. So for about an hour, we both cried. *


AWESOME.


----------



## MickaC

Halloween Eve…..in the stillness of the nite, Halloween will glide through the clouds, will tap the stars, will visit the sky throughout.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL…….ENJOY the MAGIC of HALLOWEEN.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good evening my friends..


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

I'm yawning past myself, 1.00am but it's later because the clock has gone back an hour, so, lovely people, this old fella wishes you all happy dreams, I'm off to bed. Night night all.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥♥*
*G*


----------



## oldpop




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning & Happy Halloween!   *


----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## DebraMae

Good Morning.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The Witches, goblins, ghosts, and all of HALLOWEEN have arrived.
The sound of the doorbell, the chant of trick or treat, will descend upon you at the witching hour.
We all must remember to put our masks on, as so we don’t scare anyone.
ENJOY your Boo and GOBLIN day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Right Now

Good morning everyone.   Hope it stays nice and sunny for us.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Hello!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Time to hit the hay.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe

Good Night! Stay safe tonight!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Nitey, nite...


----------



## Lewkat

Good night, forum friends.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne

November is here and all it brings.  May your month bring many blessings to you


----------



## Tish

*Sleep well everyone. *♥♥


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. November, the Month I was born. 85, it doesn’t seem possible.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## DebraMae

Good Morning!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. October drifted away…..November made a safe landing. Sad to see October leave, for the most part, she was acceptionally good to us. November……now it’s your turn.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Right Now




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 247910


My thoughts exactly…..


----------



## MickaC

An end to a beautiful day……HAPPY NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

Calling it a day. Good night good people.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## katlupe

Night Night!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 247932


----------



## GAlady

**


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat

For tonight, baseball is done and Phillies have won.  Good night, all.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone. *♥   ♥


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Morning on the Melbourne, FL causeway.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The Wednesday’s’ camel must have left with the witches and goblins…..little does he know they won’t return till next Halloween.
No worries, this happy fella is pleased to stand in.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! I hope this day finds you in good spirits and good health. Have a great day!


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo

Been a while...he needs to pay a visit  and wishes everyone a Pleasant Day


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lucky




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

*How many DREAMS do you think are going on here…….GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL……DREAM WELL FORUM.*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> *How many DREAMS do you think are going on here…….GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL……DREAM WELL FORUM.View attachment 248082*


"That reminds me, I must get some sausages while I'm out tomorrow."


----------



## timoc

I wonder how many children went to sleep hearing this wonderful lullaby, well, this old kid is ready for bed, so I'll let it send me to sleep. 
Goodnight lovely people.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Today is almost over with....thank God!  Let's hope for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good morning friends!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis

The world seems like it needs some cleaning. But we also need to enjoy our life. No?


----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Went to sleep with happy thoughts of the beautiful day just ending.
Waking up to a bit of reality for November…..Mother Nature is sure to be needing a rest.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Right Now

Let's have an amazing Thursday and surprise people!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 248149


"I'll only tell you once, Tiddles, this is my ball of wool not a mouse, so vamoose."


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Ruthanne

Continuing to relax today and feeling better today than I had.  Taking it easy.  Took doggie out and she is happy now.  Birdie  is chirping and flying around.  She seems happy too.  Making chicken tonight in the oven.

Good evening everyone!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

Time of day to reward ourselves with peaceful silence. HAPPY DREAMS……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## DebraMae

Good night everyone.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pinky

Nighty Night .. you can tuck me in now.


----------



## PamfromTx

Nitey nite.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Hello there friends.  Have a wonderful day


----------



## Lewkat

Fell asleep very early last evening and slept soundly for a few hours.  Been trying to get back to sleep, but gave up at this point.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

Lewkat said:


> Fell asleep very early last evening and slept soundly for a few hours.  Been trying to get back to sleep, but gave up at this point.
> View attachment 248351


Hope you can fit in some nap times.


----------



## Lewkat

MickaC said:


> Hope you can fit in some nap times.


Count on it, Micka.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It’s here…..Friday…..where did the week go. 
Looked forward to a cozy sleep…..and it went well…..hope yours did too.
Nippy wake up……-10c.
ENJOY your day and the start of the weekend.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Right Now

Something driving you nuts today?  It could be worse.....it's bothered many, see below!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’m late to the “welcome November” party but here’s a nice thought as we start the month:


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning and Happy Friday!  A great weekend to you all!  I'm feeling wonderful today.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon friends


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

The nite is sneaking in……GOOD NITE FORUM LAND……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone.


----------



## katlupe

Good night!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 248315


"Can I sleep on your bed tonight, LewKat, I don't mind smelling your feet."


----------



## timoc

GAlady said:


> View attachment 248330


"I know, I'm gorgeous aren't I, and I had a super time chasing your budgy around your lounge......  it won't take you long to clear up the mess tomorrow."


----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 248398


"Warraveye missed?"

"Sod all, you drunken beggar, now beat it, you're making a show of me."


----------



## timoc

Right Now said:


> Something driving you nuts today?  It could be worse.....it's bothered many, see below!
> 
> View attachment 248414


"Are you sure it's this tree, Fred?"


----------



## Pinky




----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 248515


"I hope that young girl has a parachute, Pinky, it's a long way down." Good night.


----------



## timoc

Well, I need to recharge my battery so that I can come back here tomorrow..... Oh, no I hear, give your battery a rest. 

Good night lovely people.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat

timoc said:


> "Can I sleep on your bed tonight, LewKat, I don't mind smelling your feet."


Best offer I've had in years, Tim.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone ♥*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Rise and shine members:


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## hollydolly

Another rainy day.... Good morning...


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It happened again right on time……Friday slipped out the back door, Saturday noticed the welcome mat and came in the front door.
Make it a you day and ENJOY, today and the weekend.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends.


----------



## MickaC

*Nite time cuteness…..can we all say Awwwwwww……HAPPY NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM.*


----------



## Pappy

Good night. View of Oneida Lake at Sylvan Beach, NY where we spent 20 summers there.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night friends


----------



## Right Now

I had a nice time today with you all!  Night!


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> Another rainy day.... Good morning...




Hey, that is Bridgeton Cross in Glasgow...old time...lovely !


----------



## Mizmo

* Busy day.......*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky

Nighty Night!


----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 248721
> Nighty Night!


"I don't get horny with dogs, you silly pouch, I'm a cat. "


----------



## Blessed

timoc said:


> "I don't get horny with dogs, you silly pouch, I'm a cat. "


Good Morning you handsome thing! Sounds like you need to go across the road for tea with the neighbor.  You need a good flirting session!


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good Night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥*
> View attachment 248742


"OK, Master, I'm standing on my head with my big toes in my ears, what do you want me to do next?"


----------



## timoc

Blessed said:


> Good Morning you handsome thing! Sounds like you need to go across the road for tea with the neighbor.  You need a good flirting session!


.... More like I'd get roped into hang curtains for her....   and I know she's in a bad mood,,,,, and I know her sister is coming this morning.

I've got a cup of tea in my paws though.....slurp.....luvlee.


----------



## Pappy

The very best morning to you all:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


>


Good Morning and Good Night!!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat

Good morning, folks.  Picture won't post for some reason,


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning friends


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Good morning, folks.  Picture won't post for some reason,


I had the same problem yesterday using PostImage... it just wouldn't work all day, so I had to use Imgur.. but today PI is working again..


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. What a GREAT nite…..ENJOYED the extra hour of sleep I lost in the spring…..feeling all bright eyed and bushy tailed…..……ohhhhhhh, wait, that’s for squirrels.
Hope your nite went well. HAPPY DAY to all.


----------



## Right Now

Have a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> I had the same problem yesterday using PostImage... it just wouldn't work all day, so I had to use Imgur.. but today PI is working again..


I ran a scan and restarted, all is working now.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lewkat said:


> Good morning, folks.  Picture won't post for some reason,


My pictures wouldn't post for several days from my phone but today it did.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Afternoon Forum*


----------



## Pappy

I’m calling it a day. Good night.


----------



## MickaC

Time change brought a very unwelcome guest…….WINTER .
50/60 winds and sNOw !!!!!…….but the wind has blown most of the sNOw south.
So……shall say GOOD NITE……SLEEP WARM……HAPPY DREAMS.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## katlupe

Good Night! Pleasant Dreams!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

l


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥♥*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Monday morning! A new week for a fresh start! Have a good day!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. WOW…..Mother Nature sure switched moods…..her cold streak appeared…..-12 this morning.
Will see what she has in store for us today. ENJOY your day and the start of the week.


----------



## Mizmo

*   .                 G O O D   M O R N I N G*


----------



## Ruthanne

_Good morning friends!

_


----------



## Liberty




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends


----------



## MickaC

The days are getting so short, which leaves longer nites, to indulge in our nite travels to our PRECIOUS DREAMS.
TILL MORNING……SLEEP WELL ALL.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night! Pleasant Dreams!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night friends


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Have a fine day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The nite’s gone, the day’s here…..just that simple.
Feel free to overload on HAPPINESS today. ENJOY.


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

The nite is filled with the activity of SILENCE…….GOOD NITE FORUM LAND…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good night to all:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 249143



"It's OK, Doris, he can't reach us, go on, show us what a good shot you are and put a plop in his eye."


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Murrmurr

Good mornin'


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. There is NO camel anywhere.. Where is he ???
Oh well…..he’s been a no show before and or still. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo

*g o o d  m or n i n g*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! 🪷*
*
*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

*Checkin Out....tv movie and chips*


----------



## RadishRose

Mizmo said:


> *Checkin Out....tv movie and chips*
> 
> View attachment 249297


I have Bugles snacks.


----------



## RadishRose

Goodnight


----------



## MickaC

Another day to retire from. GOOD NITE ALL…….SLEEP WELL……Till the morning.


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> View attachment 249280


Good morning to you too, but why are you running towards me with your fists clenched, I don't even know your missus.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

I've enjoyed all your super postings, lovely people, but this young fella is off to bed, and yes, I have washed behind my ears. Night, night.


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> Good morning to you too, but why are you running towards me with your fists clenched, I don't even know your missus.


I have a surprise in them.


----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, sleep well. ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. The nite has left us……the morning is waking up. Get finished up for the week so you can start enjoying the weekend tomorrow. Have a great day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*​
**


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning


----------



## Tish

*Good Morning, have a beautiful day. *


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening


----------



## MickaC

A cup of hot chocolate, a good book, and sleepy eyes makes for a peaceful nite…….GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy

A real short night last night. Good night to all.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## GAlady

*It’s a rainy night in Georgia.

*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy. The day is calm after the storm.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

It's Friday!    Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE.
The day is ours as everyday is ours to have.
Because of the bravery of those who fought for us, in return, we have freedom.
To those who fought and lost their most precious and dedicated life for us and our country.
To our heroes, still with us and those who have travelled to their peace with God…..We are forever GRATEFUL and RESPECTFUL.
YESTERDAY……TODAY…….TOMORROW.
PLEASE GIVE THOSE RESPECT not only today…..but for all days.


----------



## Right Now

Heavy Rain in my forecast, but only outside, not in my heart!


----------



## Ruthanne

It's a rainy day here.  Having some good French Roast coffee.  A good day to everyone!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening


----------



## MickaC

Those Heroes who have been with the SILENCE and PEACE of the nite for great many years, wish for them, SILENCE and PEACE with no end.
Those HEROES who are SURVIVORS, keep enjoying, the SILENCE and PEACE the nite still holds for you.
GOOD NITE to ALL…….SLEEP WELL……our FREEDOM.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night and sweet dreams friends.  I hope this weekend is a good one for y'all!  Peace to you.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

Going to bed early, to read, until my eyes get sleepy.


Bedtime ...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone ♥  ♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Wide awake at 3:30 this morning. It’s football day so I’m sure I’ll grab a nap or two.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Good morning. Wide awake at 3:30 this morning. It’s football day so I’m sure I’ll grab a nap or two.
> 
> View attachment 249650


just imagine you're in England Pappy, it's 9.40am here...


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> just imagine you're in England Pappy, it's 9.40am here...


Almost 5 am here. Another hour and I’ll go for a short walk.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The week is heading for the exit…..weekend is here settling in.
ENJOY your EVERYTHING. Have a great day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Mizmo

*And Y'All......*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon friends!  Have a good day


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening


----------



## MickaC

So generous are the ANGELS with the STARS……ENJOY them……GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

I’m going offline for another day. To all:Good night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night! Time to sleep..........


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pinky

Sweet dreams, everyone.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night everyone.  Sleep well ‍


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. All is still this morning…..as if the world knows it’s Sunday.
Coffee always tastes so good on Sunday morning. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Mizmo

Edit....wrong spot ...should be in coffee thread but never mind drink up it still tastes good...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

The MOON for a bed…..the STARS as nite lites…..ANGELS LOVE to keep you warm.
GOOD NITE FORUM……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo

Checkin out..


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends.  I hope you all get a good night's sleep


----------



## Pappy

Pappys pooped today watching two football games will do that to a person. Good night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥  ♥*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum:


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Monday morning is here! The day to get a jump on your week!!! Have a good one!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. I locked the door….but….Monday must have had a key…..it’s here.
Hope the weekend was good to all. ENJOY your day, and the new week starting.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening.  Just got home from the Vet.  Dog got her rabies vaccine and ears cleaned and an allergy shot.  Then we went to BK and had a Big Fish  Meal.  We're all happy now .


----------



## Pappy

Time to call it a day. Good night my friends.


----------



## MickaC

Have a peaceful nites’ journey…..no need to look very far for STARS, the MOON, or ANGELS…..they’re right there waiting.
GOOD NITE FORUM LAND……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## timoc

I've got a date with a smashing dream from last night, Kim Novak was spoon feeding me with ice cream, so I'll say goodnight and sweet dreams, lovely people, I'm already in my pyjamas. Night night.


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night! Pleasant Dreams!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hawkdon

Well it is 37 deg and snOWing out there, nitey nite......don


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night friends.  Sleep tight and don't let the bedbugs bite!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning friends and have a wonderful day


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥ ♥*


----------



## Blessed

Where did the time go today.  I did not not it know it was so late, little girl dog just came out looking for me.  That\ tells me time to take my medicine and go to bed.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all you wonderful people:


----------



## katlupe




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Monday took off, Tuesday stopped in…..busy revolving door…..one day in…..one day out.
Wonder what you would call 2 days that got stuck together. . ENJOY your day with the BLUEBIRD of HAPPINESS.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty

Liberty said:


> View attachment 250258


Oh that I could be...the last leaf on the tree!
Have a great day, folks.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 250289


They are soooooooooooo ADORABLE


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Time to sit back and watch some tv, so I’ll bid you all good night.


----------



## MickaC

No fear of limits with our SKY, the STARS, the MOON, and our ANGELS which are all endless.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night my friends.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


>


good morning beautiful lady, I an guessing that you are having a rainy col day there  We had rain  morning and the temp was chilly but I am one of the crazy people that love winter,  I am a happy girl!!


----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone. ♥  ♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all my friends:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Well, the camel is a no show…..he messaged saying his dune buggy got stuck in the snow.
So this little happy face is standing in today. Hope the nite went well for all. ENJOY your day.


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE.
> View attachment 250449


"Hmm, one doesn't like to brag you know, but us corgies have royal connections to the late Queen Elizabeth II, and she wore a headscarf just like mine."


----------



## Mizmo

My bigfoot begging for another visit.....


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

timoc said:


> "Hmm, one doesn't like to brag you know, but us corgies have royal connections to the late Queen Elizabeth11, and she wore a headscarf just like mine."


Yes…..and my Corgi definitely knows her royal statis.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning Forum! 

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends  Have a peaceful night.


----------



## Pappy

I will be putting the iPad down soon so I’ll say my good nights.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

*Precsious little eyes are closing for the day. For sure, sweet dreams are on their way.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL……DREAM WELL.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥  ♥*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly

well lookee here. another rainy day..


----------



## Ruthanne

Have a great day my friends


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> View attachment 250592


Good Morning,   always get tickled when i see your good morning message.   I imagine bunny boy is there stomping his back feet, Mom. Mom time to get up,  need a kiss and hug!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Good Morning,   always get tickled when i see your good morning message.   I imagine bunny boy is there stomping his back feet, Mom. Mom time to get up,  need a kiss and hug!


He is eating his morning breakfast of spring mix and now banana (the highlight of getting up for him).


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The nite came and left…..the day has arrived.
Was a busy nite outside……windy and sNOwed. 🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨🌨.
Hope all had a good nite, and a good wake up. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Mizmo

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Morning!
> 
> View attachment 250634*



just made it  out for the second time...


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends.  Have a good one


----------



## Pappy

Have a great night:


----------



## MickaC

The nite always has a warm comfy bed, nite lite from stars, soothing smile from the moon, and our ANGELS’ touch.
Have a DREAMY NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Cold here this morning. 28 degrees. Have a good day!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Crisp start to the morning, -16c…..The day will be sneaking out the door to make room for the weekend. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo

Liberty said:


> View attachment 250868




Love the cookies but just too cute to eat


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Sassycakes

My Cousin just sent me a picture of my Mom's brothers' and sisters' spouses. My Dad is the second one on the right. They were all the best! Especially my Dad.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## palides2021

Sassycakes said:


> My Cousin just sent me a picture of my Mom's brothers' and sisters' spouses. My Dad is the second one on the right. They were all the best! Especially my Dad.
> View attachment 250884


Loved the photo, @Sassycakes! It could have easily been a photo of my family, with their good clothes and Sunday dresses. In those days, they really dressed up! This looks like a birthday party, maybe for the lady in the middle? Your dad was also very handsome and seems like a nice man.


----------



## Tish

Sassycakes said:


> My Cousin just sent me a picture of my Mom's brothers' and sisters' spouses. My Dad is the second one on the right. They were all the best! Especially my Dad.
> View attachment 250884


What a beautiful family.


----------



## Tish




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

*Nite nite time……can you tuck me in……story, cookies, too.
GOOD NITE FORUM……SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Mizmo

Jammie time....


----------



## Sassycakes

palides2021 said:


> Loved the photo, @Sassycakes! It could have easily been a photo of my family, with their good clothes and Sunday dresses. In those days, they really dressed up! This looks like a birthday party, maybe for the lady in the middle? Your dad was also very handsome and seems like a nice man.


 The older woman in the photo was my Mom's Mom. She passed a few weeks later. I_t's funny because all the other women in the picture except for one were my Mom's brothers' first wives. Four of her brothers got married 2x''s. My Mom had 5 brothers and 5 sisters. They were a family of 11 kids .My dad was perfect!_


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening everyone.  Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night friends


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone. ♥  ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Slept away Friday nite……woke up to Saturday. Balmy -18c.
Enjoy your day and the start of the weekend.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty

Mizmo said:


> Love the cookies but just too cute to eat


Isn't that the truth!!!  Food imitates art!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## katlupe

Good Night, my friends!


----------



## MickaC

Follow the light to your peaceful nite of DREAMS.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM LAND.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Going out soon, so calling it a night.*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning.  Have a happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Well good morning little one. I will keep you safe today:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, Everyone!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The old week booted out, the new week ushered in. Spend your Sunday, being happy…..doing happy. Treat yourself well, and ENJOY your Sunday.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Sassycakes

I had a wonderful day yesterday with my family. My daughter arranged for my sister and her family ,my ex DIL and her boyfriend and my grandchildren and good fiends to spend most of he day togther.It was WONDERFUL !


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Going to call it a day. See you all tomorrow. This photo is Melbourne, FL.


----------



## MickaC

The nite, stars, the moon, and our Angels make for our peaceful thoughts and dreams.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Good morning.  Have a happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 251177


"Ooooooh, an ice cream tree, can I come and visit, Ruth?"


----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 251207


"I hope you've got your wooley undies on, Lew."


----------



## timoc

Pappy said:


> Well good morning little one. I will keep you safe today:
> 
> View attachment 251211


"You 'aven't 'alf got a big mouth, Mr Rover."

"You 'aven't 'alf got one hell of a stinky diaper, Master Robert."


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 251241


"Well, if your tongue is that sore, what must your rear end be like?"


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

Goodnight my lovely friends.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne

timoc said:


> "Ooooooh, an ice cream tree, can I come and visit, Ruth?"


I guess it could be ice cream  but I thought it was snow.  Sure c'mon over Tim.  We'll have a snort of Jack Daniels!


----------



## Pinky

Goodnight friends, sweet dreams to all!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends


----------



## GAlady

**


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Sleep well friends


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RubyK




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior forum:


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. A nice cozy sleep has ended. The day is at the door…..maybe Mother Nature will have a happier mood today…..I hope….I hope.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Right Now




----------



## RubyK

*HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A NICE DAY!



*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening Senior Forums!  May your night be pleasant....


----------



## MickaC

Another day saying good bye……another nite saying hello.
PEACEFUL NITE FORUM…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

I’m going to call it a day. Good night..


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night SF friends


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning! Have a super day!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep treated all well. Just an ordinary Tuesday at the door……feel free to jazz up the day to your liking. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RubyK

*HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Tish said:


> View attachment 251727


These are so beautiful……I can smell them from here.


----------



## MickaC

The nite is filled with surprises……..enjoy yours.
HAPPY NITE……SLEEP WELL


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥  ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning friends


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE…….Well, well, look who showed up……with attitude, no less, and brought friends. 
No worries, he’ll sigh off the clock soon…..camel hours…..or camel minutes…..or camel seconds.
ENJOY your day…..and to our American neighbours……Happy Thanksgiving Eve Day…..run turkeys……run.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Mizmo

*GOOD MORNING*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz

_*Rise and Shine...Good Morning!*

**_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## RubyK

*Enjoy your day!



*


----------



## MickaC

Was a good day with Mother Natures happiness.
Now it’s time for a GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## timoc

Pink Biz said:


> _*Rise and Shine...Good Morning!*
> 
> *View attachment 251841*_


"OK, smarty pants, so you can mimic me, but you wouldn't be so clever if Pink Biz was on your back, kicking her heels into your ribs."


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky

Goodnight!


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 251936


"I'm keeping my eyes on you, you thieving little divil."


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## DebraMae

Good morning!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning & Happy Thanksgiving! *


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

To all of our American Neighbours. Hope your day is Blessed with everything that fills your HEART with Thankfulness, today and everyday.
ENJOY.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Another nite well slept. Ready for another day.
Have a HAPPY one.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Mizmo

Signing off early...


----------



## MickaC

Time of day for *Major cuteness.*
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM LAND.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky

Goodnight all!


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*
> View attachment 252119


"Hylda, can we continue this argument on the ground, or me wings are gunna fall off?"


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy;


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Raining here in NY on this day after Thanksgiving. A good day to stay cozy inside and drink lots of coffee.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE…….How many stuffed turkeys are among you. Hope all enjoyed the Thankfulness of Thanksgiving.
The day and the last of the week are heading out the door. Have a GREAT day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night forum friend


----------



## Pappy

_Good night good friends. 
_


----------



## MickaC

One of those days…….GOOD NITE FORUM……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Right Now




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky

Sleep time


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

Pappy said:


> Good morning from Pappy;
> 
> View attachment 252137




"But, if you don't open the back door within the next two minutes, there'll be a nasty hill of something on your kitchen floor."


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*
> View attachment 252318


"There she goes, Tish, is snoring away merrily, so I can now go and chase that spider up and down the lounge curtains."


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Beautiful good morning to all of you;


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Day 1 of the weekend. Get busy doing nothing…..or….get busy doing nothing…..your choice.
Do your HAPPY. Have a great day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK

*HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A PLEASANT DAY!



*


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

The nite is to be cherished, there is no room in the nite for fear, just gentle peace.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

A little early but have a good night..


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> The nite is to be cherished, there is no room in the nite for fear, just gentle peace.
> GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.View attachment 252454


"Crikey, it's snowing stars."


----------



## timoc

Pappy said:


> A little early but have a good night..
> 
> View attachment 252459


"Beggar that, aren't we all glad we haven't got horns on our heads?"


----------



## timoc

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 252465


"Fido, let go, I've only just finished wiping my bum."


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥ *


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Another day, another dollar. Good morning:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sunday let itself in, like a welcome guest……stay as long as you like.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pepper




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning Senior Forums!

*


----------



## MickaC

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Morning Senior Forums!
> 
> View attachment 252558*


WOW……this pic is STUNNING…..more than STUNNING.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656

*Thought for the day:  Only YOU can prevent forest fires.*

I *will see myself out.....*


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

*Don’t lose sleep over tomorrow being Monday…..pull up the covers, travel off to dreamland.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Pappy

I’m shutting down for the night. Thinking about my 85th birthday Monday has got me pooped out.  
Good night forum:


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night friends, sleep well


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Good Night Everyone! Pleasant dreams.....


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ruthanne

GAlady said:


> View attachment 252709


@GAlady  Here you go and I've made plenty for everyone


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Mondays always sound a whole lot louder than the other mornings of the week…..must be on the VIP list. . November is starting to sneak away, 3 more sleeps and it’s GONE. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

*Hope this music…..racket…..and cactus fight doesn’t keep anybody up…..
Put in the ear plugs and enjoy dreamland.
GOOD NITE FORUM……SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Pappy

Coming back from my birthday dinner, I stopped the car and took this photo. Good night forum.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night, My Friends. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Sassycakes

*I have been thinking of my Father in law all day today.
 *


----------



## RubyK




----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night to all




_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥ ♥*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Have a good day!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly

Foggy here this morning...


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep came and now has left. The day has arrived, as always. Hope all came through the nite well and rested. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

*Our Sugar Maples always know when to be flamboyant!
Have a good one, folks.*


----------



## Pink Biz

_*Good Morning! Have a lovely day!

*_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK

*Hope you are having a wonderful day!



*


----------



## Pinky

How's your day going?


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night folks:


----------



## MickaC

A lot of running around today…..not done yet.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## katlupe

Good Night my friends!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

Sleep well everyone .. see you in the morning!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Right Now




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Good night senior forums friends.  May you have a relaxing night full of deep sleep


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Morning Senior Forums friends, enjoy your day and many more to come...


----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my forum friends:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Mother Nature is back with winter…..sNOw and blowing snow yesterday.
The nite was a cozy cover nite……the Wednesday camel is still in the desert on warm sand.
ENJOY your hot cup of anything and your day.


----------



## Right Now

Ken N Tx said:


>


I just LOVE this one, Ken!  I'll watch it over and over....thanks you for my smile.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening friends,..


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

The calming presence of the nite, with ANGELS by our side for the nites’ journey.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Pappy

Good night my friends.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night, My Friends! Sweet Dreams!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Wren

Good morning and Happy 1st of December to all !


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning Friends! Have a warm day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pepper

​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper

It's Thursday?  Uh oh.  Thought it was Friday.  Thanks HD


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE……and 1st day of December. Was a chilly nite, -18c, warmed up now to -14.
Don’t know wether to thank November or scold…….half the month , sNOw everyday, and the other half, fairly nice.
December……surprise me, I guess, .
ENJOY your day all.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Lewkat

Ruthanne said:


>


OOPS, you're a day ahead of yourself, Ruthanne.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

Pepper said:


> It's Thursday?  Uh oh.  Thought it was Friday.  Thanks HD


It's Friday here if that counts.


----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## MickaC

A close to yet, another day…..PEACEFUL NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

Have a great night everyone. Good night:


----------



## katlupe

Good Night! Stay out of trouble and I will see you tomorrow!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx

Good night!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Have a great weekend


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Sunrise over the Atlantic Ocean. Good morning:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. A cozy winter sleep done…..a winter day at the door.
Let’s’ get our beautiful selves ready for the day and the weekend.
HAPPY day to all.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Right Now

Good morning all!  Hope this Friday is a good one for us !


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning Forum!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening Folks!


----------



## katlupe

Good Night, friends!


----------



## Right Now




----------



## MickaC

All that sparkles throughout our nite, brings us silence and peace, and rest for our bodies, mind, heart and souls.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL all BEAUTIFUL SOULS.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 253440


"TIM, don't sneak up on me like that, you gave me a hell of a fright."


----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 253564


"They told me that 'War and Peace' was a long story, but this is ridiculous...... YAWN."


----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 253565


"Just a bit more to the left, Lew."


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*
> View attachment 253576


"Well that's the 'nooky' out of the way, shall we go and buy some fish and chips?"


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy. Have a blessed day.


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 253577


"Mmmmm...." "Yeh, I think I'll just go and rob that tub of ice cream from, Tim's freezer, I know he won't mind....hee,hee,heeeeeee."


----------



## katlupe

A rainy Saturday Good Morning from me today! Have a great day!


----------



## timoc

katlupe said:


> View attachment 253604


"D'ya know what, Tiddles, if we want to carry on playing ball, then one of us will need to go out there to fetch it!"

"Hmmmm...  I think I'll get the chess board out instead."


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> View attachment 253564


This little one definitely is at the top of cuteness. .


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The week slipped out……day 1 of relaxation, has arrived.
Cold start to the morning -22…….does anyone know if you can get fleece lined flip flops……they might be warmer then summer ones. .
ENJOY day and the start of the weekend.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Signing off for another day. Good night.


----------



## MickaC

It’s a pull up the covers and keep cozy and warm type of nite.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 253704


"I think, Micka, has made some cocoa, if we both start yowling, she's bound to give us some to shut us up."


----------



## timoc

Goodnight lovely people, I'm gonna swig my cocoa quick before Micka's two pooches above start their howling. 

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The week slipped out……day 1 of relaxation, has arrived.
> Cold start to the morning -22…….does anyone know if you can get fleece lined flip flops……they might be warmer then summer ones. .
> ENJOY day and the start of the weekend.View attachment 253611


Try Family Dollar store.  They have everything.  I saw a pair of short boots for only $10.00


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening my friends  I hope this weekend is treating you right!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Good night.


----------



## Pinky

Sweet dreams, all!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

♥ ♥


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 253729


"Heh, heh, I'm only kidding, I'm just waiting for you to nod off, then I'll run riot all over the house, heh, heh, heh."


----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 253737
> "I know you love me, Fido, but will you keep your heavy gob off my neck, I can hardly breath.


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> ♥ ♥
> View attachment 253758


"Can I snuggle up to you, Tish, I promise not to put my cold feet on your back."


----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


> View attachment 253780


"OK, guys, all together......

"There's snow business like snow business,
we dance, all over the snow........"


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Relax, unwind from the past week, enjoy being yourself, do what makes your Sunday happy.
Have a great day.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Right Now

Have a relaxing day everyone!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz

Good Morning!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> "Can I snuggle up to you, Tish, I promise not to put my cold feet on your back."


Best offer I have had in years


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe

Good Night, Friends! Stay safe!


----------



## MickaC

A day with Mother Natures’ great mood is coming to an end. Hope you all were able to enjoy your day.
GOOD NITE FORUM…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> A rainy Saturday Good Morning from me today! Have a great day!
> View attachment 253604


I love this pic.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx

*Good night, sweet dreams.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky

Anything is possible in dreams ..


----------



## Tish

*Good night, sweet dreams everyone. ♥*


----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends!!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope sleep treated all well…..the nites’ travels slips away so quickly…..may have to set the cruise control slower to enjoy more of the nite.
ENJOY your day and the start of a new week.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

*All have ANGELS…..all have the enjoyment of our nites’ peace, the moon, the stars, and ANGELS.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL……KEEP WARM.*


----------



## Pappy

My eyes are tired so I need to put iPad away for the day. Good night good people.


----------



## RadishRose

_Good Night_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pinky

Time to read until my eyes get sleepy ...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone. ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Hope you have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. As always, the nite slipped out, the day came knocking. Mother Nature decided to give us a shower, cold shower……it’s sNOwing. ENJOY your day.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## fancicoffee13

Ruthanne said:


> This thread is a continuation of the previous thread #4 and I hope you'll join in in greeting everyone and gabbing all you want, too.  I've asked Matrix to close the old one.  Thank you very much to all of you who have contributed in the past threads and this new one, too!We have so many things to post about and greetings, too.
> 
> View attachment 216027


Well, a beautiful good morning to you too!  What a beautiful picture of yellow roses!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good morning forum friends


----------



## Ruthanne

fancicoffee13 said:


> Well, a beautiful good morning to you too!  What a beautiful picture of yellow roses!


Thanks!  I  agree...lol


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Have a great evening folks:


----------



## MickaC

*On a nite like tonight……being to go down to -32……this sweetness will be the best bed warmer ever.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL……SLEEP WARM.*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pinky

I'm ready to be tucked in!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Have a super day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning Senior Forum:


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good Morning...


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. DUMB CAMEL !!!!!!! Of all the Wednesdays he didn’t show up for work……he picked today, to do so at -32……..DUMB CAMEL.
Hope the nite went well for all. ENJOY your day…..keep warm…..stay cool…..whichever is the case.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Going to be another one of those, pull up the covers, snuggle tight, nites.
GOOD NITE FORUM LAND……SLEEP WELL…..DREAM WELL.


----------



## Pinky

It's time to hit the sack .. see you in the morning!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Mizmo

Tired doin nuthin !!!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥♥*


----------



## Ruthanne

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥♥*
> View attachment 254620


Thanks Tish!  What a cute little animal that is!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good Thursday morning good people:


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, my friends!


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. A nice cozy nite came to an end, once again. The day came knocking, with a warmer surprise…..only -18c……Hope all had a good nite and wake up. Have a great day.


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Liberty

*A good Thursday morning to everyone...have a really fine day!*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning! Have a fabulous day!

*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning everyone


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Just got back from Dennys for supper. You all have a good night.


----------



## MickaC

ANGELS will watch over all Gods creations……GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo

Had enough of the D&D Sussex caper...
.....off to watch TV ...
Miss Scarlet and The Duke  (The Dishy Scottish one)


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night! Pleasant Dreams!


----------



## Paco Dennis

And to All a Good Night.


----------



## PamfromTx

Good night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky

See you in my dreams ..


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night everyone.  Sweet dreams


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. A nice cozy nite came to an end, once again. The day came knocking, with a warmer surprise…..only -18c……Hope all had a good nite and wake up. Have a great day.View attachment 254645


"Tweet, tweet, you're very kind young lady, but could you ask your Dad to put some walls and a door on our little house?"


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 254656


"Mmmm....Yeh..... A nice juicy human for breakfast would be just right."


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 254786


"I hope her strings don't snap...... she'll land right on top of us."


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 254819
> 
> Get back, buster!! Come near, Ruth's, tree, and I'll have your leg off."


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE……it’s not Junior Friday……it’s not Friday Eve…..just good ole Friday.
Hope all had a restful nite…..ready to end the week, and start the weekend. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE……it’s not Junior Friday……it’s not Friday Eve…..just good ole Friday.
> Hope all had a restful nite…..ready to end the week, and start the weekend. ENJOY your day.View attachment 254875


I always wonder what you mean by Junior Friday.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> I always wonder what you mean by Junior Friday.


In my odd quirks…..I call Thursday junior Friday because…………dunno  think I read or heard it somewhere..
Use Thursday to practice up for Friday…..so Friday isn’t wasted wondering what to do……there…..I’m done now……aren’t you sorry you mentioned, asked it. .


----------



## MickaC

*Got some sleepy eyes here……GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM.*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone. ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Enjoy your Saturday wherever you are!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good night from Pappy in Florida.  Forgot to post this last night. So..good night and good morning.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Day one of the weekend, last day of the week. Treat yourself well, enjoy your days’ thoughts.
Have a great day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Time to pack it up for today. Good night friends:


----------



## MickaC

There’s something so calming, about a winters nite, snow sparkling, the silence of peace, and our imagination, our dreams takes us everywhere, and let’s us see everything.
GOOD NITE SILENT NITE…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night My Friends! This picture reminds me of the road I used to live on. Pleasant Dreams!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo

*Wishing y'all a sleepy peaceful dreamy night*


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Supernatural

Happy Sunday!

A design of my own. A pic of our dear wee CoffeeBean.

Currently watching "How The Grinch Stole Christmas" a wee kitty under the covers between me and daughter, enjoying a hot cup of Java!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The day of, peace, relaxation, and be good to yourself.
Enjoy your all the happiness that comes your way, and make some of your own.
Happy day to all.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## Right Now

I will say good night, and wish you all a good sleep when you go!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends


----------



## MickaC

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh……Enjoy the nites magic.
GOOD NITE FORUM……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

That’s all folks. Good night.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## OldFeller

Is there a limit on the number of replies a thread can handle and that's why this is #5?

What does enabling Push Notifications do?


----------



## Pinky

Am not certain @OldFeller .. so, will hope someone else can answer your questions.


----------



## Pinky

Meanwhile .. am off to read before I fall asleep. See you in the morning, everyone


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

I can't wait to get in bed and sleep  soundly.  Good night everyone,


----------



## Tish

*  Sleep well, everyone. ♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


>


Brrrrrr, I don't want to open the curtains, Holly.


----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 255299


_*Dreaming.......*_

"That's it, I'll hide behind the shed and ambush the postman tomorrow, then I'll bite his bum."


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 255308


"Oh yeh, definitely, Pam's gunna love me when she finds the mousy present I left her on the kitchen table.


----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


>


"It's OK for you Buggsy, with your thick fur coat, y'wanna try hoppin' around 'ere with just a few feathers to keep yer bum warm."


----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 255316


"Hmmmm...... that reminds me, I must book a cruise with a cabin with a pothole."


----------



## hollydolly

timoc said:


> Brrrrrr, I don't want to open the curtains, Holly.


It's very thick out here this morning...the dogs are up to their nether regions ...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It’s Monday, it’s a new week……hey, has anyone seen my hat.
Hope this isn’t a sign as to how the day goes.  .
ENJOY your day and the start of a new week.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo

*He's been beggin me for a visit to SF..been a while

*


----------



## MickaC

GAlady said:


> View attachment 255543View attachment 255544


Can hardly believe we are this close to Christmas.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning friends!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Right Now

Have a wonderful Monday start to your week!  My landlord cleaned off my SUV and shoveled the driveway, so I'm ready to go out.....later!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Evening!

*


----------



## MickaC

Enjoy your nites journey…….GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM.


----------



## Pappy

Say good night Gracey. Good night Gracey. My age is showing, Jack Benny show.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky

I'm ready for bed!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!

*


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## SeaBreeze

_good night everyone, sleep well




_


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Top of the morning to all of you:


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep came and went. The day is here. 12 mores sleeps…..you still have time to be good.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Right Now

Let's enjoy this Tuesday!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a Very Good Day! 

 *


----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good evening.  Have a warm, relaxing evening


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening friends.  Enjoy your time.


----------



## MickaC

DREAM WELL……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Liberty

Good night all!


----------



## Pappy

Time for me to say good night:


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

Pleasant dreams!


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning precious people


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

Thick Snow...temps between -2 and - 6 deg.. Blue skies... freeezing cold


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Have a super day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady

**


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. A greeting card from the no show camel…..guess he won’t be at work today.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Right Now




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC

Deleted…..was in the wrong thread…..sNOw has taken over my head..


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning Forum!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Good night my friends:


----------



## MickaC

Another hard day, like yesterday, coming to an end. Hope everyones’day treated you well.
GOOD NITE WORLD…..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night my friends..........


----------



## Pinky

Tired early .. see you, come morning


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Sleep well, everyone. ♥*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends!


----------



## hollydolly

It's Minus 6 here this morning....


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. It’s Thursday…..it’s winter…..Mother Nature is NOT happy.
10 more sleeps till Christmas. 2,876,567 hours till spring. .
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Right Now

Getting a foot of snow here today and tomorrow.....I'm going to make a snowman!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

The day is done, the sNOw *isn’t.*
Time to get cozy where it isn’t *SNOWING !!!!!* My *BED.*
GOOD NITE FORUM PEOPLE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

Going to watch some tv. Good night:


----------



## katlupe

Good Night!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky

Sleep tight my friends


----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone.♥♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning my friends:


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Snowy morning here. Listening to all the snow removal going on in the early morning hours. Have a super day!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It is Friday…..good ??? ……maybe where you are, not here.
Yes, Colorado low is still camping out here. .
Doesn’t it know, campsites are closed this time of year.
Hope you all have a great day.

P.S.  When I opened my door this morning, this is what it looked like. .


----------



## Liberty

Good morning forum friends...its a good day for a crackling fire, so enjoy!


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Friday Morning!

*


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Friday Morning!
> 
> View attachment 256447*


that looks like my house today...  Brrrrrrr...... ...just been into the kitchen where I had a little quarter window open.. and it's Minus 12 with the wind chill in the kitchen .. so I had to put the Heating on again..


----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> that looks like my house today...  Brrrrrrr...... ...just been into the kitceh where I had a little quarter window open.. and it's Minus 12 with the wind chill in the kitchen .. so I had to put the Heating on again..


Stay warm and dry over there!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

*SWEET DREAMS happening soon.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.

PS……Mother Nature……PLEASE……wake up in a better mood tomorrow.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night!


----------



## Pinky

Slipping off to Dreamland ..


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Good night to all:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Have a super Saturday!


----------



## timoc

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Friday Morning!
> 
> View attachment 256447*


"Aaarrr eh, PB, I didn;t put my long johns on this morning, seeing your picture...... brrrrr, now where did I put my LJ's."


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 256537


"Y'mean, y'mean I've gorra wait till morning for something to eat...... Lew, I'm 'ungry now?"


----------



## timoc

katlupe said:


> Good Night!
> View attachment 256541


"Can I have a bucket-full please, Kat?"


----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 256542
> 
> Slipping off to Dreamland ..


"Remind me to stay stood up when I visit, Pinky."


----------



## timoc

katlupe said:


> Good Morning, My Friends! Have a super Saturday!
> View attachment 256607


"I know you are fond of carrots, Dopey, do you like the taste of snot as well?"


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good Saturday morning to all:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## oldpop




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Another week on it’s way to the exit door. The weekend waking up. Hope all slept well.
Have a great day 1 of the weekend.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> that looks like my house today...  Brrrrrrr...... ...just been into the kitchen where I had a little quarter window open.. and it's Minus 12 with the wind chill in the kitchen .. so I had to put the Heating on again..


How in the world did you keep from having heat on at 10 degrees F???  How cold was it in your house?


----------



## Liberty




----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> How in the world did you keep from having heat on at 10 degrees F???  How cold was it in your house?


the inside of the house was about 14 deg .... I just had to have lots of layers on.. and then a big fleece robe on top...I did put the heating on for an hour just to stop the pipes from freezing, but  it's too expensive to put it on for longer.  Never in my life did I think that I'd be in this position along with Millions of other people.. who knew that a Russian war would cause us to be unable to afford heating...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish

*Good Morning, have a wonderful day ♥*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

The MAGIC of the nite is settling in. ENJOY your MAGIC.
GOOD NITE FORUM……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good Morning, have a wonderful day ♥*
> View attachment 256742


"Being a deer, I have to rely on my sense of smell, your feet pong, Miss, go for a paddle in the stream."


----------



## Right Now

Enjoy the rest of the evening, friends!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky

Sleepy-Bye time!


----------



## katlupe

Good Night! Pleasant dreams!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! 28 degrees here this morning. Have a super Sunday!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat

Ken N Tx said:


>





Ken N Tx said:


>


How are you, Ken?


----------



## Disgustedman

3 am this sucks waking up so early. I slept from about 10 pm!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Disgustedman said:


> 3 am this sucks waking up so early. I slept from about 10 pm!


Just imagine you're in England..it's 12.30pm here...


----------



## Paco Dennis

Merry Sunday!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 256782


"Mmmm, that reminds me, I must take some lamb chops out of the freezer..... sorry, Lew."


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> the inside of the house was about 14 deg .... I just had to have lots of layers on.. and then a big fleece robe on top...I did put the heating on for an hour just to stop the pipes from freezing, but  it's too expensive to put it on for longer.  Never in my life did I think that I'd be in this position along with Millions of other people.. who knew that a Russian war would cause us to be unable to afford heating...


So very sorry, hollydolly...wish you could come to our house this winter.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It was nite time, now it’s not.
Woke up to a chilling -28c.
Hope Santa can get all the reindeer geared up for Saturday nite…..Good luck Santa.
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Lewkat

timoc said:


> "Mmmm, that reminds me, I must take some lamb chops out of the freexzer..... sorry, Lew."


I'll let you off this time, Tim.


----------



## Liberty

Have a great Sunday, folks!


----------



## Right Now

I've got snow whichever window I look out of, so this makes me feel happier.
Hopefully it does the same for each of you.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz

*Happy Sunday to Senior Forums! 

*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose

Good Morning


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 256878


"It's time and a half with a day off in lieu, Santa, or you can stick your sled where the sun don't shine.


----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


> View attachment 256785


"That was one very strange dream swimming the English Channel.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> So very sorry, hollydolly...wish you could come to our house this winter.


bless you Liberty... that's very kind... .. ..I'll just have to treat it like any other day, and remember there's other people in the same situation..


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Have a great week ahead everyone!


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Looking forward to another nite of peaceful magic.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL……ENJOY YOUR NITES PEACE.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night! Dreams of sugarplums dancing in your heads..........


----------



## Pinky

Tuck me in, please!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## CinnamonSugar

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 257011


----------



## Pappy

Good night to all of you good people:


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Wishing all a peaceful night.





_


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams. ♥*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

The snow has finally gone.. replaced by heavy rain...


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, my friends!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The cherished sleep is once again gone. Monday is here. It’s -29.
Hope all slept well, and ready for the day and a new week. Have a good one.


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> bless you Liberty... that's very kind... .. ..I'll just have to treat it like any other day, and remember there's other people in the same situation..


And this too in time shall pass...the invite is still open, though...lol. Our ex- partner and his wife just left for the UK to spend Christmas with Daughter and SIL...wonder if they will be cold.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> And this too in time shall pass...the invite is still open, though...lol. Our ex- partner and his wife just left for the UK to spend Christmas with Daughter and SIL...wonder if they will be cold.


well the rain has come and finally melted all the Snow.. so that's risen the temps ..today it's 12 c... which is 14 degrees more than yesterday..

My Barn is flooded.. the cans of food are drenched.. the freezer is dripping wet.... I've got a  humidity meter in there and it's reading 99 %...


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC

Day time travels, now, turn into nite travels.
GOOD NITE FORUM LAND…….SLEEP WELL……TRAVEL WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Going to call it a night. Sleep well my friends.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## katlupe

Good Night!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## oldpop




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, my friends! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone. A dark, dank day here but so glad to be alive.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Continuing with Mother Natures cold shoulder, woke up to -30c.
Apparently she’ll be like this, right through Christmas……load up on all the warm socks and mitts, long johns, and warm drinks to feel cozy.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> well the rain has come and finally melted all the Snow.. so that's risen the temps ..today it's 12 c... which is 14 degrees more than yesterday..
> 
> My Barn is flooded.. the cans of food are drenched.. the freezer is dripping wet.... I've got a  humidity meter in there and it's reading 99 %...


Can you get a big fan in there to dry it all out?


----------



## Liberty

A good morning to everyone...tomorrow is the shortest day of the year, then we start getting our light back!


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Can you get a big fan in there to dry it all out?


Ive got an Electric dehumidifier in there.. It worked well yesterday but this morning everything was soaked again, so I've had it running all day again today..


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


>


How are you feeling now , Ken ?


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## horseless carriage

Good evening, just collected Ruby from the vets. She has had her annual check up and is good to go. So it's good evening from Ruby, too.


----------



## MickaC

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 257389
> Good evening, just collected Ruby from the vets. She has had her annual check up and is good to go. So it's good evening from Ruby, too.


Ruby…..you are so PRECIOUS.


----------



## Tish

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 257389
> Good evening, just collected Ruby from the vets. She has had her annual check up and is good to go. So it's good evening from Ruby, too.


Ruby is such a beauty.


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Cozy time……cuddle up and stay warm.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening everyone  We are also going to have arctic weather Christmas Eve and Christmas day.  Suzy and I will be cuddling up with a big heavy blanket.  Probably turn the heat up too.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 257389
> Good evening, just collected Ruby from the vets. She has had her annual check up and is good to go. So it's good evening from Ruby, too.





OMG..those eyes...we connected


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky

Snuggle up, and sleep tight .. see you in the morning!


----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone. ♥♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy and Mrs. Pappy…


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! Wacky Wednesday is here! Wishing you all a good day and lots of good hot coffee if you are having a cold day........12 degrees here in upstate NY.


----------



## Mizmo

*Awake since 4.15am...back to bed*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE…….camel saw the 1st official day of winter, so he baled…..what a coward…..but…..the Sahara Dessert would probably feel good about now. Heat wave, went from -32 at bedtime to -27 at wake up…..where’s my flipflops.
Hope the nite went well for all. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

Good morning...hope all your Christmas gifts are wrapped and you can relax and enjoy!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## oldpop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon friends


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Evening friends


----------



## Pappy

Calling it a day. Good night:


----------



## MickaC

Enjoy your longest nite of the year…..be cozy, warm, and at peace for your nites journey.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night.....


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone, God bless. ♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 257592


"Can we have our sled back from out of your attic, please, missus, we'll send the Elves to fix the big hole?"


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 257618


"Whatever gave you that idea, sweetheart...... and when did you say she was going home?"


----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 257725


"I've heard of hot drinks before bed, Lew, but listen to old Tim, lovely lady, you'll burn your mouth on that one."


----------



## timoc

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 257765


"You are just like your brother, Rudolph, you are, and he was a sweet talkin' sod as well."


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! By this time next week, Christmas will be history and we will be planning New Year's. Enjoy your day and take time for yourself.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD THURSDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The longest nite of the year is now over……was good while it lasted.
Cold wake up again, -27c.
ENJOY your day, and the magic of Christmas coming.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Tish

*Good morning everyone, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

*So much dreaming to do……
GOOD NITE ALL IN FORUM LAND……SLEEP WELL……KEEP DREAMING.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## timoc

Well, I'm off to bo-bos, lovely people, enjoy your dreams, night night.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## katlupe

Good Night..........


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. WOW…..the nites are getting shorter already…lol..lol. Another frosty wake up, -26c, wind chill, -37c.
Hope all are well and happy, and rested……to enjoy the Christmas weekend.
Have a great day.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tempsontime65

And a happy whatevers to you too!!


----------



## Tish

*Good morning have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Right Now




----------



## MickaC

Getting some much needed rest before his big nite…..the world is waiting…..REST well SANTA.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 258006


"The hat is lovely, but I'd of prefered a 'onesie', it's bl**dy freezing."


----------



## timoc

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 258008


"I think I'll nip over to, Tim's, he's bound to have the scotch on the go."


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 258033


"No need to worry, no-one can see it, my poo is as white as me.....teee-heeee."


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good morning have a wonderful day.*
> View attachment 258150


"There must be a thousand better places to put a Christmas tree, Tish."


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> View attachment 258205



"Piece of cake this year, I've got Amazon on the job."


----------



## timoc

Goodnight lovely people, I'm off to dreamland, care to join me.....?


----------



## Pappy

God night and God bless.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## katlupe

Good Night! Pleasant Dreams! This is my court house across the street last year, 2021.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

*One more sleep before Santa gets here. *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *One more sleep before Santa gets here. View attachment 258274*
> View attachment 258273


"Who's turn is it to clean up the reindeer poo this year."


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Someone is still not awake.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Mizmo

*Time for visit.  He wants to wish y'all A Merry Christmas.*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVE MORNING TO EVERYONE. Hope all rested well, to enjoy all the magic in store for you, to make many happy times, for Christmas.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning Everyone! Enjoy your Christmas Eve!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Right Now




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> "Who's turn is it to clean up the reindeer poo this year."


You brought it up, so you pick it up


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze

_Good Christmas Eve to all.





_


----------



## MickaC

TONITE is the nite……for all the eyes with sparkle, for all warm and grateful hearts, for all with love to share.
For all the wondrous little treasures, waiting for reindeer hoofs on the roof…..for Santas’ big HO HO.
The excitement of little hearts……Santa is on his way.
GOOD NITE all HEARTS…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## DebraMae

I wish you all a good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Buckeye

Supposed to get down to 29F here over night.  Brought all the plants from the patio inside.  I hope Santa doesn't trip over them when he is bringing in my presents!


----------



## katlupe

Good Night!


----------



## Ruthanne

A pleasant Christmas  Eve to all.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Tish

*Santa is coming!*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Wren

Have a lovely day everybody !


----------



## Pappy

Good morning and have a Merry Christmas:


----------



## DebraMae

Good morning!  Wishing you days filled with peace and hearts filled with love.


----------



## katlupe

Merry Christmas, My Friends! I hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

SANTA has left the building !!!!!!
This jolly soul has done his spreading of HAPPINESS, yet, for another year…..Bless him.
Back to his home to get a much needed rest…..to once again to start tradition for next year.

Wishing all the wonderful members and your families here on SF…….a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS.
Enjoy all the HAPPINESS and JOY the day brings you.
BLESS all of you.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Merry Christmas to One & All!

*


----------



## Right Now

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

A Silent, Peaceful, Grateful nite is upon us……hope all your Hearts are full with the endless treasures of Happiness, Love, and Memories that once again are ours to hold forever.
SILENT NITE…..GOOD NITE to ALL……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy

Time to pack it in for a very busy day. Good night.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Have a wonderful night everyone!  Stay warm.  I've got it cooking in my living room


----------



## Tish

*Sweet Dreams everyone. ♥*


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! I hope you have a delightful day! Now, on to the next holiday............


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

The day after Christmas, phew…Good morning:


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Mizmo

One of those nights....2.15a.m....3.30a.m....4.45a.m...duh!!!..back to bed now


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Liberty

Good Morning...hope its warming up for everyone today!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD BOXING DAY MORNING EVERYONE. It’s Monday, it’s Boxing Day, and it’s still winter…….but the days are getting longer ???
I’m sure many are still active in Christmas celebrations……keep enjoying.
ENJOY YOUR DAY, ALL.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

With lights still shining, a cup of hot cocoa, and a best buddy for a pillow, cozy sleep is on it’s way.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

Good night everyone. Don’t let the bedbugs bite…


----------



## Pinky




----------



## katlupe

Good Night My Friends! Be safe! Pleasant Dreams!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish

*Sweet dreams everyone. ♥*


----------



## katlupe

Good Morning on the cold Tuesday Morning! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Hope all slept well. Yes, it’s Tuesday, there’s still sNOw outside, and it’s still winter….but…..-14c at bed time, now is -3c. Mother Natures mood swings can sure make you dizzy.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

Oh, to ride in a one horse open sleigh!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo

*   .......Good  Morning
*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Hard day at the office, so…….just plain ole……GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM LAND.


----------



## Pappy

I’m calling it a day. Have a good night:


----------



## Right Now

MickaC said:


> Hard day at the office, so…….just plain ole……GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM LAND.View attachment 259045


This is adorable. I've come back and watched this lil tyke 20 times or more.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Good Wednesday morning....have a great day


----------



## Tish




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE……sad news for all you camel lovers…..he’s no where to be found…..not surprised.
This little guy is doing his best to fill in .
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

Hug tight for the best dreams.
GOOD NITE FORUM…….SLEEP WELL…..DREAM WELL.


----------



## Pappy

I’m sleepy from eating too much so I’ll say my good nights:
PS: A photo of my hometown at night.


----------



## katlupe

Pappy said:


> I’m sleepy from eating too much so I’ll say my good nights:
> PS: A photo of my hometown at night.
> 
> View attachment 259238


I saw that picture today. I see my apartment building and my son's apartment building in this picture.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night! Pleasant Dreams!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky

Goodnight, sleep tight, everyone.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

katlupe said:


> I saw that picture today. I see my apartment building and my son's apartment building in this picture.


Yep, my junior and senior high school. Love my hometown..


----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldpop




----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY EVERYONE. Thursday got to work right on time. Nites are getting shorter, days are getting longer.
3 more sleeps till we can try out a new year……does anyone know the refund policy, if we don’t like 2023.
ENJOY your December 29th.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Lewkat

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Morning!
> 
> View attachment 259333*


Saw these cherries in our supermarket yesterday.  $10.00 per pound.  I passed.


----------



## GAlady




----------



## Right Now

Have a great day today, friends.  Let's appreciate what we have.


----------



## Liberty

A good day to all!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Good morning have a wonderful day. ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening everyone


----------



## Pappy

Another day, another dollar. Good nite to all:


----------



## MickaC

*SHHHHHHHHH………sleep in progress.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Mizmo

*checkin out early...have a good 'rest of the day'*


----------



## katlupe

Good Night! Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, sweet dreams.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning My Friends! Have a nice day!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from warming up Florida:


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep is over again……man……I hate short nites…..but…..I like longer days.
2022 is approaching the exit door, 2 more sleeps.
2023…..be in a good mood……or you’ll be sent for time out.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo

*I am not shining yet but hopefully y'all will have a 'shining' day*


----------



## Liberty

*A good day to all!
*


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Tish

*Good morning every one, have a wonderful weekend ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne

Happy New Year's Eve Eve!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Right Now

Calling it a night, people.  Got company coming....


----------



## Pappy

Good night folks. Wish this was my place..


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

*Very important time of day…….DO NOT DISTURB.
GOOD NITE all in FORUM LAND……..SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, see you next year.*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, My Friends! The last day of the year is here. I hope you all have a happy day and safe night if you are going out. Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## GAlady




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE SATURDAY MORNING. It’s happening…..2022 is heading for the exit…..2023 is waiting to make an entrance.
In what ever you choose to do for your celebrations, whether it be out and about, or staying in to choose memories to visit, peaceful time, or happy time with family and friends and yourself……please do all safely…..ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Right Now

Sending all of my wonderful, funny friends here a warm New Year's Hug, meant to embrace all of you who post morning and night!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Right Now

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 259736


I wish I had a window just like this one!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat

Good night all.  Happy New Year and please, stay safe.


----------



## Pappy

Good night. Will finish up my evening watching the bowl games. Happy New Year.


----------



## MickaC

Our last day of 2022 is waiting at the exit…..FAREWELL 2022.
Let’s fall into a peaceful sleep…..make room for dreams of everything that 2023 has in store for us.
Dreams of HAPPINESS, GOOD HEALTH, STRONG MINDS and LOVING HEARTS.
PEACEFUL NITE to ALL……..SLEEP WELL……DREAM WELL.


----------



## Mizmo

Had to drop out of the New Year Party...can't make it to midnight....lotsa fun
A New Day, A New Year is coming...must rest


----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Good Night my friends! Happy New Year! I will not be awake at midnight so thought I better say it now. I love you all and really enjoy being here on this forum.


----------



## Blessed

@katlupe Happy New Year, sleep well.


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning & Happy New Year my friends!


----------



## oldpop

Good Morning and


----------



## timoc

I've been looking for my glasses since last year, I looked in all the usual places, but no luck, so I effed and blinded a bit, then effed and blinded some more, but couldnt find the sodding things, they were definitely hiding, then this morning, there, right in front of me, they suddenly appeared hanging on the bathroom mirror over the washbasin. "That's not funny", I snarled at them. 

Good morning.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## GAlady

**


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERY ONE. The new year slipped in, exactly as planned. Let go of 2022, open up to 2023.
ENJOY your Sunday…..relax….pamper yourself…..refuel…..find your happy place.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Right Now

*Happy New Year to you all!*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning Everybody and Happy New Year!*


----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> I've been looking for my glasses since last year, I looked in all the usual places, but no luck, so I effed and blinded a bit, then effed and blinded some more, but couldnt find the sodding things, they were definitely hiding, then this morning, there, right in front of me, they suddenly appeared hanging on the bathroom mirror over the washbasin. "That's not funny", I snarled at them.
> 
> Good morning.


If it makes you feel any better, I spent 15 minutes last week looking for my sunglasses, they were on my head


----------



## Tish

*Good Morning, Have a wonderful day ♥*


----------



## Trish

Tish said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I spent 15 minutes last week looking for my sunglasses, they were on my head


I lost a pair of prescription glasses one summer and after a month or two, I thought I would never find them.  Come winter, when everything had died, there they were, in dusty but perfect condition, dangling from the branch of a rose bush!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Nite time approaches, as it does every nite regardless what year it is.
Hope the first day of the new year treated all well.
Pull up the covers, enjoy the peace of the nite.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Blessed

MickaC said:


> Nite time approaches, as it does every nite regardless what year it is.
> Hope the first day of the new year treated all well.
> Pull up the covers, enjoy the peace of the nite.
> GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.View attachment 260090


Good Night Micka, sleep well!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Blessed

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 260099


Goodnight Lewkat, hope you rest well.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Sassycakes

I am having a good night and am ready to go to sleep, but it's still too early. I just got a picture from my Grandson with my granddaughter. The picture made my day.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

Sassycakes said:


> I am having a good night and am ready to go to sleep, but it's still too early. I just got a picture from my Grandson with my granddaughter. The picture made my day.
> View attachment 260121


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Tish

*Good Night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*


----------



## Lewkat

Blessed said:


> Goodnight Lewkat, hope you rest well.


Thank you Blessed, I did and hope you did as well.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MickaC

Sassycakes said:


> I am having a good night and am ready to go to sleep, but it's still too early. I just got a picture from my Grandson with my granddaughter. The picture made my day.
> View attachment 260121


Beautiful family, Sassycakes.


----------



## Liberty

Good morning January 2, 2023!


----------



## MickaC

Blessed said:


> Good Night Micka, sleep well!


Sleep went well, Blessed……hope yours did too.


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Apparently 2023 has Mondays too, should have done more research before I opened the door to 2023……ohhhhhh well….
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

*Good Morning Everyone, have a wonderful day ♥*


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pappy

Been a busy day. Going to watch some tv and go to bed. Good night.


----------



## MickaC

*Nite time cuteness over load.
GOOD NITE FORUM……SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Blessed

MickaC said:


> *Nite time cuteness over load.
> GOOD NITE FORUM……SLEEP WELL.View attachment 260330*


@MickaC, your killing me with the puppy pictures!! I already have two that sleep with me!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night, sweet dreams ♥*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good Tuesday morning to all of you:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning!


----------



## MickaC

Blessed said:


> @MickaC, your killing me with the puppy pictures!! I already have two that sleep with me!


Welcome to the club, Blessed……my bed is full at nite too. .


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Frosty wake up, -16c. Day 3 of 2023……2023 seems to know what to do without any of my help.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pink Biz

*Have a loverly day! 

*


----------



## Tish

*Good Morning, have a nice day.*


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night.


----------



## MickaC

* Don’t forget nite hugs……GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM.*


----------



## Pappy

Good night you all. Beautiful sunny day here. 81 degrees.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## timoc

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 260498


Vo-o-o-o-o-lare, oh, oh.....


----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*
> View attachment 260556


Mmmm, I wasn't amused, Tish. 
You could have let me kip on the sofa, instead you made me walk home.... and it was raining..... and I had a hole in my shoe, so I had to hop for long distances.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Good morning SF!
When I Woke Up This Morning You Were On My Mind...


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you:


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Barefootgirl

Good morning.  It's going to be a beautiful day!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The camel has entered the building…..looks like he’s taken on a second job.
Not sure if he’s up to working one day a week…..and…..serve coffee.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy

Long day today. Very busy so I’ll bid you all good night.


----------



## MickaC

Another winter day turning into a winter nite.
Have a PEACEFUL NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night, my friends! Pleasant Dreams!


----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening everyone


----------



## Barefootgirl




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pinky

Sweet dreams and Nighty-night!


----------



## LadyEmeraude

_*Lights out, head on pillow, blinking eyes shut, I am tired~*_

*Goodnight everyone, sleep well~*


----------



## Ruthanne

LadyEmeraude said:


> _*Lights out, head on pillow, blinking eyes shut, I am tired~*_
> 
> *Goodnight everyone, sleep well~*


Thanks and you also


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night everyone, sweet dreams too


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Barefootgirl




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everybody:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD JUNIOR FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep is gone, wake up has arrived. This happens every nite, and every morning. .
ENJOY your day.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good Morning Forum Friends!!


----------



## Liberty

Good morning everyone...hope  you enjoy your day.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Teddy bear time, pull up the covers, begin dreaming.
HAPPY NITE……..SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Pappy

Time to relax and watch some tv. Good night:


----------



## LadyEmeraude

*Restful sleep is on it's way~*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night, my friends! Love & Hugs to all!


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Ruthanne

A good night to all!  Sweet dreams


----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## timoc

Tish said:


> *Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*
> View attachment 260856


"Timmy should be swinging over to me on one of those wires, but instead, I'm stuck here with you pricklies in y'plantpots."


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


>


"Watch where you're walking, Holly..... oops, too late."


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum friends…


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING EVERYONE. The week flew by, enjoying Mother Natures’ good mood.
Shorter nites…..longer days. .
ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne

Good afternoon good people!


----------



## Tish

*Good morning, have a wonderful day.*


----------



## Pappy

Time to put the iPad down for another day. Good night.


----------



## MickaC

*Major sleep going on……GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, my friends! Have a super Saturday!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy to all of you:


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Good morning from Pappy to all of you:
> 
> View attachment 261052


The birds…..LOVE THEM !!!!!!!!


----------



## MickaC

GOOD SATURDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It’s here…..the weekend…..already so soon.
Hope sleep treated all well. Last day of the week, first day of the weekend.
Do your HAPPY thing and ENJOY.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Right Now

Hope everyone has an amusing time today no matter what you choose to do!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Pink Biz said:


> *Good Morning!
> 
> View attachment 261074*


Here’s more beautiful feathered treasures…..LOVE them.


----------



## Pappy

Signing off to watch football. Good night.


----------



## MickaC

*Are you sleeping….
Yes……are you sleeping too.
Yes.
Guess it’s that time of nite again…..right on time as always.
GOOD NITE……SLEEP WELL all in FORUM LAND.*


----------



## katlupe

Good Night Everyone! Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne

Good evening everyone


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## katlupe

Good Morning, Friends!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all of you:


----------



## Liberty




----------



## MickaC

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING EVERYONE. WOW !!!!!!!!! Last weekend day…..1st new week day……time seems to be rolling away.
Catch the day and ENJOY.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

Anybody know where the switch to shut the lite off is……ohhhhhhhhh, here it is.
GOOD NITE…….SLEEP WELL.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night! Sweet Dreams! I can't stay awake much longer.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish

*Good night everyone, sweet dreams ♥*


----------



## Disgustedman

OK, lights off now......11:45 pm


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Kaila

It's very early morning here, yet the bright white moon is visible in the still-dark sky. It's just a little less than the complete full moon it was, 2 nights ago, when it was blocked from view by clouds.

It's so beautiful to be able to see it, this early morn.
I thought I would share that with all of you.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to you all:


----------



## MickaC

GOOD MONDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Nites and mornings must use revolving doors……in and out….in and out.
Enjoy your day and the start of a new week.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!*


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Tish




----------



## MickaC

HAPPY NITE……SLEEP WELL FORUM LAND.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## katlupe

Good Night, my friends! Time to sleep! Pleasant Dreams!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

GOOD TUESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. It’s not grouchy Monday, it’s not camel Wednesday……just good old Tuesday. Hope all slept well. ENJOY your day.


----------



## Right Now

Stopping by to see if you are feeling just ducky on this Tuesday!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Morning!

*


----------



## Pappy

Time to pack it in for another day. Good night..


----------



## MickaC

*There are no words for this cuteness overload…….
GOOD NITE to ALL…….SLEEP WELL.*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Good night forum friends!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Night!

*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lewkat

Good morning one and all.  I am trying to answer each birthday wish individually as I am so moved by them all.  Thank you everyone, in the event I missed anyone.  God Bless.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MickaC

GOOD WEDNESDAY MORNING EVERYONE. Sleep came and went like always.
Camel showed up for work…..but…..is very demanding.
Don’t give in to him……he’s looking for a raise.
ENJOY your day.


----------



## Liberty

*A very good Wednesday morning to you all!*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pink Biz

*Good Day!*


----------



## Tish




----------

